# Anthros for Autos appreciation thread



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 22, 2017)

Dongding brought it up earlier, so to bring some positive enjoyment and people together, I'll start this up.  

One rule:  Absolutely no badge-shitting.  No A sucks, B rocks crap.  No Anti-Stance, Anti-Import, Anti-Merica. This is an appreciation thread, keep it that way.  

If you like a brand, then post it along with the basics if possible (Year, Make, Model, etc).  

Factory stock, highly modified, complete death trap, doesn't matter.  

I'll get it started:

Late model Alfa Romeo Spyder Veloce


----------



## Dongding (Oct 22, 2017)

79 Pontiac Trans Am. <3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 22, 2017)

Since we need to get some pics in here of said fire chicken.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 23, 2017)

1957 VW beetle currently rebuilding one, don't have any pictures of it atm


----------



## Dongding (Oct 23, 2017)

The other car thread did a lot better didn't it? Lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2017)

Good old classic Mini!


----------



## Dongding (Oct 23, 2017)

Best chase scene in a movie ever. (Bourne Identity, not that other one that you immediately thought of.)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 23, 2017)

I'll bring the pain then Dongding

Viper swapped S2000


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 23, 2017)

Here's my dream ride! The 1966 Oldsmobile Toronado. Have you fellas ever seen this beauty before?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 23, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Here's my dream ride! The 1966 Oldsmobile Toronado. Have you fellas ever seen this beauty before?



455 Big block FWD, shared chassis with the Cadillac Eldorado as well. I might have worked on a couple lol.

 I have a friend who just sold his Tuxedo Black '64 a few years ago.  Too much rust to restore properly.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 23, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> 455 Big block FWD, shared chassis with the Cadillac Eldorado as well. I might have worked on a couple lol.
> 
> I have a friend who just sold his Tuxedo Black '64 a few years ago.  Too much rust to restore properly.


Oh, wow... You really know your stuff. The Buick Riviera also shared the platform with the Olds and the Caddy, but it was RWD until '79. I'm not so good with mechanical stuff, but I know a ton of stuff about the automotive world.


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 23, 2017)

OK, I'll play.

Here's an obscure choice; I'd like a late-fifties Nash Metropolitan. Though I'm fairly large, I like smaller cars. As I have experience in motorcycle and automobile restoration and customization, I want to build it as a sleeper. I'd remove all of the engine and drive train and replace with a modern, rear-wheel-drive chassis and turbocharged four-cylinder engine. Looking to make that funky little box of a car handle like a sports car. Now all I need is the car, and the new chassis components, and paint, and seats and...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 23, 2017)

I spend a lot of spare time wrenching.  Kind of odd for a furry, I know lol.

Here's the 71 El Camino 454SS I built up for a family friend.


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 23, 2017)

My first car was a '72 El Camino. It was beat up and rusty in places, but I had a ball driving that thing everywhere, including lots of dirt roads in Arizona.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 23, 2017)

That one in particular, is an earthquake.  My phone couldnt even pick up all the frequencies it emitted.  It shakes the entire warehouse. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201790039752127


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 23, 2017)

Some Nash Metro (LS Swap)


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks. Since Photobucket started charging to share from their site, I haven't posted any pics anywhere. I'm cheap because I'm poor *laughs*.

By the way, Legacy, you might appreciate this: Several years ago, my brother won the bid on a pile (literally a pile) of rusty old automotive parts. At the bottom of it all, we discovered a 1928 Ford Model A that had been turned into a race car; probably back in the thirties. We brought that back using original components where we could and period-faithful components otherwise. It turned out pretty cool. I'll post it here, once I find a photo share site to work with.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 23, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> Thanks. Since Photobucket started charging to share from their site, I haven't posted any pics anywhere. I'm cheap because I'm poor *laughs*.



I just search, copy the picture, then upload here from my phone.


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 23, 2017)

Cool, I'm still learning this high-tech shit. No love for it.




By the way, I am not in the photo. My brother is the one crouching on the left.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 23, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Here's my dream ride! The 1966 Oldsmobile Toronado. Have you fellas ever seen this beauty before?





I seen this toronado x-70 in person, probably the rarest car i have sat in


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 23, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 22570
> I seen this toronado x-70 in person, probably the rarest car i have sat in


Dang! Lucky you! ^^


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh, for the motorcycle fans; one of my machines. It is one of the very few photos from my photo collection that that survived "The great Corruption". 1969 HD XLCH; not quite stock.

Edit: Photo courtesy of Ken Nikolai; a friend of mine whom I met in Arizona. The photo was taken in Oak Creek Canyon, near Sedona.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

Stanced XJ6.  I know these things are maintenance nightmares to own, but this one makes me terribly want one.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 25, 2017)

fiat multipla. Do i need to say anything more? Like damn look at those curves


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

Ahh, the most hated car on the internet.  

It's still allowed


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 25, 2017)

@Crimcyan , did you know that the Fiat Multipla was actually used in a pretty nice action scene in the film "Children of Men"?
As for the Multipla itself, is it really the most hated car on the web?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

Type "Multipla Meme" into Google.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 25, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> @Crimcyan , did you know that the Fiat Multipla was actually used in a pretty nice action scene in the film "Children of Men"?
> As for the Multipla itself, is it really the most hated car on the web?


Nope! I just know its the most hated car


----------



## Old Fashioned (Oct 25, 2017)

This just so happens to be my "little" project.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 25, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> This just so happens to be my "little" project.
> View attachment 22628


Holy crap!!! I didn't know that it was possible to find a Model T like this.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Oct 25, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Holy crap!!! I didn't know that it was possible to find a Model T like this.



Yep it is pretty rough. The story goes that it used to be a decent looking C-cab, but then there was a tornado and that's why it looks as it does.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 29, 2017)

1975 porshe 911


Kinda want to get one of these, maybe one day..


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 29, 2017)

I am a pretty simple man - I like cars that are functional for me. Such as the Volvo S60


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 29, 2017)

Found a pic of my project


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Stanced XJ6.  I know these things are maintenance nightmares to own, but this one makes me terribly want one. View attachment 22622



that is an XJ8 my dude


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> 1975 porshe 911View attachment 22727
> Kinda want to get one of these, maybe one day..


If you do get your hands on one of those one day, be careful. I've heard that the early 911 Turbos are notoriously tricky to drive.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 29, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> If you do get your hands on one of those one day, be careful. I've heard that the early 911 Turbos are notoriously tricky to drive.


Huh, never heard that, then again I didnt know anything about my beetle befor I bought it, I should really research stuff better.=p
I'm not sure if I would get a turbo, I would probably just get whatever I can get my hands on. Hell even a 912 would do with the rising prices on older 911's


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

Snap oversteer is a hallmark Porsche/MR2 characteristic.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Snap oversteer is a hallmark Porsche/MR2 characteristic.


The Porsche has it worse, I think. The Porsche is rear-engined whereas the MR2 is mid-engined. There's a ton of weight at the back of the Porsche, so fishtailing will be a major problem.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> that is an XJ8 my dude



IIRC, I had thought it was an XJ6 with the XJR exterior upgrades when it was all VIP'd out.  It comes up first thing with "XJ6 Stance" in Google image search, but I think it had an article on Speedhunters at one point.  I tried looking for the article earlier, to no avail.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 29, 2017)

Another car thats on my list, Datsun 240z I was searching around for a rusted beater to make into a track car awhile ago.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Another car thats on my list, Datsun 240z I was searching around for a rusted beater to make into a track car awhile ago.View attachment 22746


You might know this, you might not. But, in Japan, the car is called the Nissan Fairlady Z.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 22747


I'm actually considering ls swapping my jeep tj in the future, the thing is just slow, the 4cl version


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 29, 2017)

One of my closet favorites, but only because I have yet to find one of these frigging things worth buying.  

Alfa GTV6.  Absolutely ungodly exhaust howl at full song.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> IIRC, I had thought it was an XJ6 with the XJR exterior upgrades when it was all VIP'd out.  It comes up first thing with "XJ6 Stance" in Google image search, but I think it had an article on Speedhunters at one point.  I tried looking for the article earlier, to no avail.



the XJ6 doesn't have the Jaguar ornament the XJ8 does in countries where its legal the grill and headlights are also more indicative of the XJ8


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 29, 2017)

2006 lotus elise, And again another car on my list...I guess if I had a reason for being in trades school for heavy duty mechanic is to afford all these cars..


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

lets get some music going on in this thread 





incidentally Crimcyan found your Datson for sale https://www.carsales.com.au/private/details/Datsun-240Z-1973/SSE-AD-4118194/?Cr=2

my favourite cars fall into two categories i guess classic and modern show offy my grandfather's got this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which i also love but if i don't get it when he goes he'll ask to be burried in the thing he HAD a DB7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 until it was sold in 2010 for an Audi A8 citing practicality 

apart from that they had jags most their lives he had a Mini he used to race on track days 

mum left me a Norton Commando which is in a shed somewhere in rural NSW 





Pa always wanted a TVR but could never find any he had a chance to own a 1995 Lotus Esprit but didn't like the look of it 


myself apart from owning a Jaguar Xtype 




and brifly a Landrover Discovery done up like this 






my one dream car would be a Jaguar XJ220 





i got so many favs but the one that springs to mind is the XJ220 or a Dtype


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

You certainly have your British dispositions 

Love the Disco


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

i just love UK brands they're like Alpha's they break down a lot but fuck they're fun to own and really good quality plus fixing them all the time you learn a lot about car maintenance


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

Cheap
Reliable
Fast

You only ever get to pick two out of the three.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 30, 2017)

yeah that's true the Xtype broke a radiator hose cost $400 to replace because jag parts need to come from the UK even though the Xtype was designed and built under Ford under the CDW27 platform

the Landrover Defenders we used at work until we got the Gwagons and now the Hawkei were fun to drive 4 hours across training area's with no speed limits or roads but they were lethal


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

Nissan C110 GTR



 
With all the r32-35 GTR fanboys this seems to be always forgotten about.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 30, 2017)

I grew up with a set of toy cars called "matchbox", and my favorites were the Lincoln Continental MKIV:





And the Pontianc Firebird from 1977: 





Not sure if those are the correct names. That's how I found them on google.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

Just saw a 2001 Toyota Corolla with GTR badges on it during my morning commute.. Is it okay to hate on badge swaps in this thread?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Just saw a 2001 Toyota Corolla with GTR badges on it during my morning commute.. Is it okay to hate on badge swaps in this thread?



As much as they make me giggle, we should refrain from negativity here.

There's enough of that, in some of the dumpster fires already burning on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 30, 2017)

Here are the toy cars I mentioned earlier:

I have saved as many of them as I can - a lot are 25+ years old and in pretty bad shape from all of the time I've spent playing with them.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 30, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I grew up with a set of toy cars called "matchbox", and my favorites were the Lincoln Continental MKIV:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually had that model of a golden Lincoln Mark IV when I was little, too.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Just saw a 2001 Toyota Corolla with GTR badges on it during my morning commute.. Is it okay to hate on badge swaps in this thread?


Heh, I hate badge swapping, too. Especialy when a Non-M BMW gets an M badge on it. So pretentious!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

Spoiler










boomerjinks.deviantart.com: '59 Cadillac Superior Ecto-1 6
A car to save the world
in the picture the guy said these dudes built that replica for themselves and drive it around sometime.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

Probably one of my eternal favorite cars.  I'm not the least bit ashamed to drive one 

NB chassis Miata


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Probably one of my eternal favorite cars.  I'm not the least bit ashamed to drive one
> 
> NB chassis MiataView attachment 22812


I prefer the NA Miata by a wide margin... I'm such a sucker for pop-up headlights.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

how to impress and confuse your friends at the same time and make them ask "why though?"


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I prefer the NA Miata by a wide margin... I'm such a sucker for pop-up headlights.



Im actually looking at a 96 on Wednesday possibly for $1100


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

mk2 golf gti, almost bought one of these a few months ago.
Just got off my bus typing this while I walk towards my car, a guy is screaming at a bus schedule... this is a prime example of why not to take public transport or drugs...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 22813 mk2 golf gti, almost bought one of these a few months ago.
> Just got off my bus typing this while I walk towards my car, a guy is screaming at a bus schedule... this is a prime example of why not to take public transport or drugs...


Ah. The quintissential "hot hatch". 
Either that, or a Ford Escort Cosworth.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 30, 2017)

I've had an absurd amount of VW's lol.  There was a solid 5-6 years that involved Sciroccos, Rabbits, and Mk2's.  I'll see if I can find any pics laying around.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

another video I want to share


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 30, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> another video I want to share


Kinda looks like the cars that were littered about in New Mombasa in Halo 3: ODST.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 30, 2017)

The best part of driving a muffler/cat removed jeep is all the dirty looks I get


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 31, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 22813 mk2 golf gti, almost bought one of these a few months ago.
> Just got off my bus typing this while I walk towards my car, a guy is screaming at a bus schedule... this is a prime example of why not to take public transport or drugs...



Man, the amount of Golf MK2's and MK3's there are in my country almost makes me sick xD
I swear it felt like half of my high-school classmates had Golf 2 or 3 at some point.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

Rimna said:


> Man, the amount of Golf MK2's and MK3's there are in my country almost makes me sick xD
> I swear it felt like half of my high-school classmates had Golf 2 or 3 at some point.


I have a family member from Finland who thought the same about my beetle when I bought it. XD
Mk2's in my area are getting harder to find, I dont like mk3's as much but I daily drive mk4 tdi jetta and that thing is just fun to drive, not a car i would expect to accidentally get to 200kmh..


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

Rimna said:


> Man, the amount of Golf MK2's and MK3's there are in my country almost makes me sick xD
> I swear it felt like half of my high-school classmates had Golf 2 or 3 at some point.



everyone at my school had their parents buy their cars for them so they all had Mercs, BMWs, Audis, mid range Mazdas etc


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes, this vehicle is still in the fleet. I can attest to it still being one of the best cars Ford put out for a patrol vehicle...


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 31, 2017)

Owned one of these for a while. 1958




Had one of these for almost a decade. 1967





I bought one of these, a 1986 model, fresh from the show room; the only new four-wheeled vehicle that I have owned. Sold it after putting on about 130,000 miles. Mine was a bit fancier; brush guard, winch, improved suspension and better tires and wheels.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

I haven't seen an FC for a long time, thanks for sharing that one in particular.



Sgt. Kai said:


> View attachment 22843 View attachment 22843 Yes, this vehicle is still in the fleet. I can attest to it still being one of the best cars Ford put out for a patrol vehicle...



Severe Duty packages are notoriously hard to kill.  That's why they still sell at auctions


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 31, 2017)

Damn... This thread is making me drool gallons!

I've always had a thing for AMC Gremlins. Ugly as hell, but for some reason I just love 'em.


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I haven't seen an FC for a long time, thanks for sharing that one in particular...



Thanks. None of these pictures are of my trucks. As I mentioned earlier in this thread, my photo collection was destroyed when some malware (or ransomware or whatever it was) corrupted every large folder in my computer; my IT friend could not recover any of it.

The colors and type of each truck is accurate to what I owned.


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 31, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Damn... This thread is making me drool gallons!
> 
> I've always had a thing for AMC Gremlins. Ugly as hell, but for some reason I just love 'em.


Gremlin X!


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> View attachment 22843 View attachment 22843 Yes, this vehicle is still in the fleet. I can attest to it still being one of the best cars Ford put out for a patrol vehicle...








Your move American


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Hmm?


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## reptile logic (Oct 31, 2017)

I owned one of these as well; 1970 Karmann Ghia. Mine was ugly as hell; a previous owner had chopped it to make a Baja Bug. I simply improved the suspension, added some much-needed bracing and installed an engine that I built. It was a lot of fun to drive.





Sold the Ghia, minus engine, and stuck it in one of these with the appropriate tin; a 1966 Fastback, German model. It was brought here by the original owner; a military man who bought it in Germany. I kept its appearance stock, but with the engine and other mods, that little car could cruse at 160+kph (100+mph).  I loved that speedometer. Top recorded speed, 118mph.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Pretty much the same here.  They are also allowed to confiscate drug industry vehicles, so in certain jurisdictions, the exotics get deputized for use.  

Columbus Ohio had a Diablo VTT for a while, and the officer that drove it was pretty cool about hooning it.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

we win


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

*Drops mike*


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

if we're just going to do random ass vehicals now then i put forward this


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

We're getting some great stuff in here.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

*drops cock*


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 22852



i'm dying right out of left field you bring in some kind of soccer mum concept car Hahahahaa


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Pontiac Aztec 

It's quite a real vehicle with odd features.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

how does a car designer sell a concept then completely fuck it up like this 






where as the BMW i8 concept was the exact same as production except with less glass in the doors


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Only thread rule I made here when I started this thread, was no hating on anything posted.  

The forum needs more threads with less polarizing discussion, and everyone in this thread is here for the appreciation of a hobby.


----------



## GreenZone (Oct 31, 2017)

its not hating the car its not understanding why Pontiac blatantly lied to people


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 31, 2017)

Here's a Lada. The indestructible Russian car based on a mid 60's Fiat.


----------



## Simo (Oct 31, 2017)

Why does Nissan make such ugly cars? They have this shape, like they have been squeezed through the intestinal tract. Horrible. 

Every-time I see an ugly car today, and I think 99% of cars today are ugly, the ugliest ones are Nissan.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 31, 2017)

Simo said:


> Why does Nissan make such ugly cars? They have this shape, like they have been squeezed through the intestinal tract. Horrible.
> 
> Every-time I see an ugly car today, and I think 99% of cars today are ugly, the ugliest ones are Nissan.


Lol... The one that immediately springs to mind is the Juke. I also don't like the overly-complicated lines of the GT-R. But, then again, I can't stand the car, just because it's too bloody perfect. XD
If you wanna see some more ugly, take a look at some Lexuses. XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 31, 2017)

Speaking of GT-R's, here's the one I like the best. The R32 generation. It is definitely the prettiest Skyline GT-R, imo. ^W^


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

BAM another quality car from your ghost foxxo


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 31, 2017)

Simo said:


> Why does Nissan make such ugly cars? They have this shape, like they have been squeezed through the intestinal tract. Horrible.
> 
> Every-time I see an ugly car today, and I think 99% of cars today are ugly, the ugliest ones are Nissan.





Spoiler










if someone gave you 20 grand would you drive it for two weeks and nothing eles?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 31, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 22854 BAM another quality car from your ghost foxxo


Priuses? _Bah!_ Those are for plebs. Now the Honda Insight G1.. That's a _real_ hybrid. 




Why is this going off of a jump.....?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 31, 2017)

I wonder what the world would be like if we never switch to gas but stayed with electric cars.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

If you want rally heres the Audi Quattro


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Multi-like not available.


----------



## Simo (Oct 31, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gack! Well, I'd sell it, actually...due to some vision problems due to a thinning cornea, I can't pass the vision test, now, to renew my license to drive unless maybe I get a cornea transplant. But maybe I would drive it, though I'd have to be in disguise!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 31, 2017)

The Bricklin SV-1. The DeLorean of the 1970's.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 31, 2017)

A friend sent me this vid last year, thought I'd share it here:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 31, 2017)

Rimna said:


> A friend sent me this vid last year, thought I'd share it here:


Ah... The wonderful whine of straight-cut gears. :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The Bricklin SV-1. The DeLorean of the 1970's.



Fun cars.  Front mounted Ford Small Block.  Almost a civil-to-drive version of the  Pantera

Speaking of which, 85? GT5-S


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 31, 2017)

As far as DeTomasos go, I personally prefer the Mangusta (Italian for Mongoose)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Such a sexy beast.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm on a roll tonight! Here's another gorgeous, but not well-known Italian sports car: the Iso Grifo. Doesn't it look a lot like the C2 Corvette?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 31, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ah... The wonderful whine of straight-cut gears. :3



As mortified as I am of driving, this video makes me feel peaceful and I want to drive on such a road if I can.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 31, 2017)

Rimna said:


> As mortified as I am of driving, this video makes me feel peaceful and I want to drive on such a road if I can.


This is an older video game, but did you ever play GranTurismo 2 for the original PlayStation? There are several rally stages in that game, and one of them is Pikes Peak. Both uphill and downhill.
Heh, one of my favorite things to do in video games are vehicular time trials. :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Old Caddy Leadsled


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This is an older video game, but did you ever play GranTurismo 2 for the original PlayStation? There are several rally stages in that game, and one of them is Pikes Peak. Both uphill and downhill.
> Heh, one of my favorite things to do in video games are vehicular time trials. :3



We had a GT4 gambling ring on a deployment lol.  Jar of names, person pulled picked the opponent.  Opponent picked track/direction.  2 days to set up a car to race ghosts of each other.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 31, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This is an older video game, but did you ever play GranTurismo 2 for the original PlayStation? There are several rally stages in that game, and one of them is Pikes Peak. Both uphill and downhill.
> Heh, one of my favorite things to do in video games are vehicular time trials. :3



No, I haven't. The only console we had growing up was the NES - literally until my parents bought our first PC in 2003.  I never liked racing games much either. I played a bunch of NFS Underground 1 and 2 but that's it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 31, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Old Caddy LeadsledView attachment 22859


Nice, but a lead sled isn't really a led sled, in my opionion, unless it's a 49-51 Mercury.
Here's a beautiful silhouette of one I found on DA:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

Lead sleds were the reference that, before fiberglass and body filler, literal lead was melted to french, fill seams, and smooth body lines. 

It's a friggin mess to work.  Torch melt it on, big rasps to shape, and files to smooth.

You're right though, the big Mercs were used the most (man eater grill please  )

*im going to chill for a bit, I sense a posting ban coming up lol *


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 31, 2017)

I took this photo 7 or 8 years ago:





There was a retro-car show in my town and IIRC this was some Bentley or something, tho I can't be 100% certain. Anyway, I like how the photo turned out with all the reflections and raindrops and w/e.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 31, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I took this photo 7 or 8 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks wonderful! ^W^


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Oct 31, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The Bricklin SV-1. The DeLorean of the 1970's.


Brings back memories... my grandfather had a Bricklin


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 31, 2017)

1963 split window corvette, I just love these things


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 31, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> 1963 split window corvette, I just love these thingsView attachment 22867


It's amazing how that tiny piece of metal dividing the rear window in half makes that 'Vette so much more valuable than the 64-67 models. I do agree, tho, that the 63 is tops in the styling department.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 31, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It's amazing how that tiny piece of metal dividing the rear window in half makes that 'Vette so much more valuable than the 64-67 models. I do agree, tho, that the 63 is tops in the styling department.



As long as it has that aluminum 427


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 31, 2017)

I have always... ALWAYS wanted a hearse... preferably a 60s model Cadillac hearse, but im not picky


----------



## Old Fashioned (Nov 1, 2017)

Bring forth the Kissel Kar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When replacing a C with a K was still Kool.  (1914, model 40, touring)


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 1, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I have always... ALWAYS wanted a hearse... preferably a 60s model Cadillac hearse, but im not picky


Saw one tonight. License plate: C U SOON


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 1, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Saw one tonight. License plate: C U SOON



omg love it!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

E30 M3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's another gorgeous ride; one that nobody seems to remember, sadly. Here's the 1969 Pontiac Grand Prix:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

The ONE car I will regret my entire life for selling.  It wasn't even nice, but holy shit would it melt your face accelerating.

68 Superbee 526 KB stroker 833 4 speed.  Originally 383/727 car.

*This is* Much nicer than my rusty red turd.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

Dodge M4S Turbo Interceptor.

Bonus points, for knowing the movie it starred in.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Dodge M4S Turbo Interceptor.
> 
> Bonus points, for knowing the movie it starred in.
> 
> View attachment 22924


Is this the car from The Wraith?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

I never even heard of the car or the movie, but I do like concept cars.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is this the car from The Wraith?



Yep, sure is.  You have earned huge brownie points with me if you didn't have to look that up that obscure movie


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 1, 2017)

Alfa Romeo Sprint Zagato (SZ) 

https://images.honestjohn.co.uk/imagecache/file/fit/730x700/media/5483398/Alfa Romeo SZ (1).jpg


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yep, sure is.  You have earned huge brownie points with me if you didn't have to look that up that obscure movie


I actually knew it off of the top of my head. I frequent a YT channel called "VaRaces Chase Database", because I'm a car chase fanatic. A few of their clips are from The Wraith.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

Then you probably know this movie.  It's what made me get into cars many years ago.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

Can anyone guess the car these concepts were for?


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 1, 2017)

One of these please 

Bristol Fighter


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Can anyone guess the car these concepts were for?
> View attachment 22929




XP-836 


Or, what ended up being the first generation of Camaro.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 22928
> 
> Then you probably know this movie.  It's what made me get into cars many years ago.


Vanishing Point. 
Heh, Mopars are a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine. Especially Chargers, like in Bullitt.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> XP-836
> 
> 
> Or, what ended up being the first generation of Camaro.


You got it! 
Working on a family members 68 camaro was how I learned to weld. The car just sits in a shed half built collecting dust now. It's probably goung to be up for sale soon, Im considering buying it for a 2nd project after im done my vw.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 1, 2017)

Nice! Speaking of Chevrolets, anybody here like models? I was looking up some images on Google Images, and I came across this model of a '70 Chevy Monte Carlo that was just too good not to share. I love Monte Carlos. I see them as the thinking man's Chevelle. :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Vanishing Point.
> Heh, Mopars are a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine. Especially Chargers, like in Bullitt.



I love my B body cars.  I used to be a diehard Mopar guy, until Barrett Jackson made it impossible to afford one. 

Hmm so you have a 68 Dart fender, its folded in half, and falling apart with cancer.  I can't sell that for less than 4 grand. 

First car:
1965 Dart "270" coupe

Over the years:
1968 Coronet Superbee
1964 Barracuda
1966 Belvedere
1972 Valiant
1978 Roadrunner
1981 Magnum

I'll never be able to afford a Charger.  Ever.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I love my B body cars.  I used to be a diehard Mopar guy, until Barrett Jackson made it impossible to afford one.
> 
> Hmm so you have a 68 Dart fender, its folded in half, and falling apart with cancer.  I can't sell that for less than 4 grand.
> 
> ...


Heh, the Charger really has that superstar factor because not only is it a muscle car, it's also appeared in at least 3 different franchises as the hero's (well, in Bullitt's case, the villain's) car. If you want a classic Mopar, I think you should consider a first or second gen Barracuda, since the A-Body 'Cudas don't really seem to be too expensive, or if you just want anything with the Pentastar badge on it, can't go wrong with a Valiant, Duster or Dart. Especially if you want to modify the car.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

A Bodies are fun, and big blocks still fit if you have the K frame swap. 

I was literally just thinking about that Dart I had after bringing it up.  

Turning the little 340 over at night, making a racket through the headers.  Watching the dim green gauge backlighting flicker because of the lopey idle.  Every time you jab the gas pedal, all the dash lights lit bright, and the car just felt "alive".   It's an experience no new car can touch - not even the Demon. 

That's what this hobby is to me.  Fuck... now I need to go find another Mopar.  

Thanks ass lol.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Nov 1, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I love Monte Carlos.



How about this '73?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 1, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> How about this '73?
> View attachment 22933


I actually really like these. The only flaw is the oversized front bumper.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Nov 1, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The only flaw is the oversized front bumper.



Yep, gotta love safety standards. Though, I think this one has a few more flaws.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 1, 2017)

I guess it's time to bring out the luxury liners.  

78 Dodge Magnum


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 1, 2017)

another one i want is the home grown 1973 Ford Falcon XB GT Coupe





though you guys probably know it better for this 





he never mentions this but they're both the same car Max's car is just heavily modified


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

I would've expected to see the F40 to be posted already


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 2, 2017)

or the Dino


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 2, 2017)

OOOOOOOOOH I FORGOT









i always wanted one of these as a kid they look so mad Lancia was going to revive it but they never got past a concept car i think one was built for rallying though


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 2, 2017)

Can't forget the F40's sworn enemy, the Porsche 959.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

porsche carrera gt, people just love to hate this car. One of my favorite super cars


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> porsche carrera gt, people just love to hate this car. One of my favorite super cars View attachment 22964


What do people hate about it?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What do people hate about it?


The whole paul walker died in one stuff, so people just hate on the car beacuse of that.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The whole paul walker died in one stuff, so people just hate on the car beacuse of that.


That's a silly reason to hate a car....


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> That's a silly reason to hate a car....


Heh, what do you expect from a fan base that drove the prices of supra's and r34's up and says the stock form is faster then most super cars...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Heh, what do you expect from a fan base that drove the prices of supra's and r34's up and says the stock form is faster then most super cars...


Heh, gotta love them R34 fanbois. The Skyline R34 actually only has a factory rated 276 HP or 280 PS, due to the "Gentlemen's Agreement" that was in place in Japan. While it's most certainly faster than that, I can't see it having more than 350 HP. I've played a lot of Gran Turismo, so I know how some of these cars handle.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh, gotta love them R34 fanbois. The Skyline R34 actually only has a factory rated 276 HP or 280 PS, due to the "Gentlemen's Agreement" that was in place in Japan. While it's most certainly faster than that, I can't see it having more than 350 HP. I've played a lot of Gran Turismo, so I know how some of these cars handle.


Almost no cars give the actual specs, VW is a big one with the diesel gate scandal, they had better mpg and more hp then stated but they just polluted more... If I had a diesel gate car I wouldn't have taken it in to be fixed which decreases the mpg or hp, I would just keep it the way it was, hell I even took out the air quality stuff out my mk4 tdi to get more mpg and hp.

Im way off topic lmao


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 2, 2017)

Ingenious tactic though.  Run the power map until the Diagnostic Emissions Port completes the circuit.  It then switches to a very well tuned emissions testing map.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Ingenious tactic though.  Run the power map until the Diagnostic Emissions Port completes the circuit.  It then switches to a very well tuned emissions testing map.
> 
> View attachment 22974


Heh, I think that those ceramic brake rotors are AWESOME.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

Vega, I didn't know untill just now that these are considered the worst car made in the US. I only heard stories on how stupid light they are, and how fast they can get with a v8 swap.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Vega, I didn't know untill just now that these are considered the worst car made in the US. I only heard stories on how stupid light they are, and how fast they can get with a v8 swap.View attachment 22979


The biggest issue with the little Vega was that they tried a lot of new stuff that wasn't tried and true. The car had rust issues, but the biggest problem was with the lightweight aluminum engine block.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 2, 2017)

I will be sure to upload a picture of my KLE500 as soon as I can.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 2, 2017)

My dirty secret.  I love wagons.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Nov 2, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> My dirty secret. I love wagons.



I find wagons and sedans far more stylistically pleasing than any coupe I've seen. Well, with the only exception being business coupes.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 2, 2017)

Anyone a fan of the NSX? The first one of the new generation (red) to be produced paid us a visit in 2015


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 2, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> porsche carrera gt, people just love to hate this car. One of my favorite super cars View attachment 22964



my neighbour has one i think people just hate them because they can't be a quiet car even going at a normal speed they're pretty loud it seems to annoy people


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 3, 2017)

Couple Harley Davidson motorcycles... mine is on the left side...


----------



## GreenZone (Nov 3, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> Couple Harley Davidson motorcycles... mine is on the left side...



ah dude i'd love to get an old shovel head i was thinking about getting a Street 500 and working my way up 

people who have bikes are like "oh you're just a try hard people only get Harley's to be wankers" but they don't get it its like the old Indians too


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> ah dude i'd love to get an old shovel head i was thinking about getting a Street 500 and working my way up
> 
> people who have bikes are like "oh you're just a try hard people only get Harley's to be wankers" but they don't get it its like the old Indians too



I've ridden lots and lots of motors. It all depends on what feels the best between your legs, so-to-speak. I love my Electra Glide... I can make that bike do alotta things guys can't do on smaller bikes, but I do lot's of practice riding...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 3, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Anyone a fan of the NSX? The first one of the new generation (red) to be produced paid us a visit in 2015


I think NSX's are cool, but I prefer the original one.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 3, 2017)

I got distracted by that older orange nsx in the last picture


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

I think we've gone long enough without bringing up some of the more obscure powerhouses. 

Mitsubishi GTO/3000GT


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 3, 2017)

I don't know why but I really loved the Opel Astra G when I was younger. I wanted one as my first car.





Now I can't see why, but I guess it made sense to me in 2008.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 3, 2017)

one of the very few modern cars I like Aston Martin Vanquish Blue
I prefer cars before 1970s


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I don't know why but I really loved the Opel Astra G when I was younger. I wanted one as my first car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any car can be fun, it's all what you make of it.  Some of my best memories involved an 81 Rabbit diesel.  It wasn't fast, it wasn't a show car, but it was terribly fun to just beat the brakes off of it.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 3, 2017)

don't you guys love the...
Plymouth Supermicrobird....


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 3, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Any car can be fun, it's all what you make of it.  Some of my best memories involved an 81 Rabbit diesel.  It wasn't fast, it wasn't a show car, but it was terribly fun to just beat the brakes off of it.



I think it goes back to what I said earlier - I'm a simple, practical man. I'd chose a car which makes sense for me both from a financial and usability point of view. An astra g like that would've been perfect for me 5-8 years ago, but now I lean on something like that s60 volvo I posted. Our roads are mostly shit so I need a car that's easy to maintain yet it won't cost me all my life savings to do so. 

Oh and I like driving on dirt roads, far away from the maddening crowd.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 3, 2017)

Hmm.  Volvo...check.  Reliable...check.  Dirt roads...check.  

Turbo Volvo 242 Rally car!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 3, 2017)

Here's another good car, the 1967 Mercury Cougar; the Mustang's little sister.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 3, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Here's another good car, the 1967 Mercury Cougar; the Mustang's little sister.


My dream car. My dad had a 69 with the 351 Cleveland and auto trans. He sold it when I got old enough to drive...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 3, 2017)

The car police wont chase lotus Carlton


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 4, 2017)

My 2000 Jeep Cherokee...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The car police wont chase lotus Carlton View attachment 23064



I seen one of these in person, at a local car show in Kaiserslautern Germany.  It sounded amazing, and the owner did mention the insane top speed.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 4, 2017)

I can't lie to myself though, these mercedes... whatever they are, give me a hardon:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> My 2000 Jeep Cherokee... View attachment 23066



I loved my 01 Sport.  It was stock for the ex wife, and she was always complaining about the unibody squeaks.  One of the few vehicles, even she couldn't kill.  Lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

If we are talking about jeeps here's my '98


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 4, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I can't lie to myself though, these mercedes... whatever they are, give me a hardon:


Mercedes-Benz G Waggon's certainly hold there price.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 4, 2017)

I regularly pass this toyshop on the way in to London. 

Romans International - Supercars & Performance Cars For Sale

@Rimna they even have your G Waggon for €254000


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 4, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> I regularly pass this toyshop on the way in to London.
> 
> Romans International - Supercars & Performance Cars For Sale
> 
> @Rimna they even have your G Waggon for €254000



I used to dislike these box-shaped cars in the past but with time, I appreciate them more.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I got distracted by that older orange nsx in the last picture


I appreciate the new technology and redesign of the new generation NSXs, but I definitely like the first gen NSXs better as well. It was just a neat experience to see the new generation up close and personal before it was released to the public to order. The first gen in that photo was driven by one of the crew that was traveling with the NSXs and it was in spectacular condition! I don't see many first gens on the road any more.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I appreciate the new technology and redesign of the new generation NSXs, but I definitely like the first gen NSXs better as well. It was just a neat experience to see the new generation up close and personal before it was released to the public to order. The first gen in that photo was driven by one of the crew that was traveling with the NSXs and it was in spectacular condition! I don't see many first gens on the road any more.


There's a few of the older one's in the area I live in, don't mean this to sound racist but they are all owned by the kids from Asia who's parents send them here with a bunch of money to go to university. Like these kids own Lamborghini's, GTR's, Maserati's with new driver tags slapped on the back of them.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> There's a few of the older one's in the area I live in, don't mean this to sound racist but they are all owned by the kids from Asia who's parents send them here with a bunch of money to go to university. Like these kids own Lamborghini's, GTR's, Maserati's with new driver tags slapped on the back of them.


 Tiger Moms don't play.  A lot of foreign countries send their kids abroad to learn from the best, so that they can bring higher skill levels home to benefit the entire family.  I applaud the financial sacrifice some of them take.  

Speaking of Tigers... Sunbeam Tiger


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Tiger Moms don't play.  A lot of foreign countries send their kids abroad to learn from the best, so that they can bring higher skill levels home to benefit the entire family.  I applaud the financial sacrifice some of them take.
> 
> Speaking of Tigers... Sunbeam Tiger
> View attachment 23104


This was actually the original car that James Bond drove in his debut film, Dr. No. Although, it was the less powerful Alpine model.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This was actually the original car that James Bond drove in his debut film, Dr. No. Although, it was the less powerful Alpine model.



To this day, I have never watched a single James Bond movie from start to finish haha.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Tiger Moms don't play.  A lot of foreign countries send their kids abroad to learn from the best, so that they can bring higher skill levels home to benefit the entire family.  I applaud the financial sacrifice some of them take.


I mean it's fine until stuff like this happeneds once a month, it's basically a well known joke/fact that pretty much everyone in my area knows about


 


This is why you dont get a powerful car as your first car.. and these are pictures from the crashes in my area...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I mean it's fine until stuff like this happeneds once a month, it's basically a well known joke/fact that pretty much everyone in my area knows about
> View attachment 23105 View attachment 23106
> This is why you dont get a powerful car as your first car..


Yowch!!!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

I really like the livery of these Subaru's


Any one else have a livery they like?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 4, 2017)

Lancia has a nice livery, too.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

^ Beat me to the Martini cars. Off to search Gulf Porsches


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 4, 2017)

Do you mean this livery?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Yep, and my other favorite:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 4, 2017)

I just realized. You posted at the EXACT same moment as me, @-..Legacy..- . I guess that's what I get for trying to one-up you. XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I just realized. You posted at the EXACT same moment as me, @-..Legacy..- . I guess that's what I get for trying to one-up you. XD



No worries, it's nothing more than great taste


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

I forgot how much i loved the gulf ones!
Heres my own livery 

 not a actual car but still does car stuff


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I forgot how much i loved the gulf ones!
> Heres my own livery View attachment 23132 not a actual car but still does car stuff



You should totally do a body in Cyan's fur pattern.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You should totally do a body in Cyan's fur pattern.


I actually did commission a friend to do a touring car body for me.  It's gonna be a few months though...


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 4, 2017)

I think I've found my happy place on here lol. Yall have good taste!
I saw the S30, but is anyone into any other old school Japanese cars? Specifically Toyotas? Edit: Not mine pictured, but that's a 1986 Celica Supra.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Maybe


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Maybe View attachment 23145


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 4, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> View attachment 23143 I think I've found my happy place on here lol. Yall have good taste!
> I saw the S30, but is anyone into any other old school Japanese cars? Specifically Toyotas?


Hmm.... Old Toyotas. I really like the AE86, but it's not because of Initial D, it's because of NSF Underground and Gran Turismo. That, and for an 80's car, it's actually quite pretty.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes! Everyone loves Hachis, even myself......even though I get kids coming up to me and asking me if my MA61 is an AE86.....


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Yes! Everyone loves Hachis, even myself......even though I get kids coming up to me and asking me if my MA61 is an AE86.....



lol drift groupies.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 4, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Yes! Everyone loves Hachis, even myself......even though I get kids coming up to me and asking me if my MA61 is an AE86.....


Heh, now that you mention it, the Celica XX/Second-Gen Supra does look a lot like the AE86, albeit lower and longer.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 4, 2017)

Yep. It's alright though. My usual response is, "Uhh no. It says 'Supra' on the back of it :|"


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 5, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=996247353838543
			




Speaking of 86s, a friend just shared this on FB and it made my freaking night. This is great.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 5, 2017)

Who the hell thought it was a good idea to dump water in a corner to make ice.... its 1am and the drive back from work i saw a bunch of water dumped in a turn to make ice.... why would anyone do this.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Who the hell thought it was a good idea to dump water in a corner to make ice.... its 1am and the drive back from work i saw a bunch of water dumped in a turn to make ice.... why would anyone do this.



That's a hefty list of potential criminal charges, including attempted murder depending on surrounding conditions.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's a hefty list of potential criminal charges, including attempted murder depending on surrounding conditions.


Wow... i just hope the de-icer gets there soon


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 5, 2017)

Once upon a time I owned this. (1975 AMC Pacer).  258 inline 6, 3 speed column shift manual, brown vinyl bucket seats...  It screamed 1975... and I LOVED IT!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 5, 2017)

Rimna said:


>


OOOOOOHHHHH!!!! That's a '69 Mustang GT. Those are actually one of the rarer models of that year, because it was overshadowed by the new and flashy Mach 1 model.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 5, 2017)

Scorpen said:


> Once upon a time I owned this. (1975 AMC Pacer).  258 inline 6, 3 speed column shift manual, brown vinyl bucket seats...  It screamed 1975... and I LOVED IT!
> View attachment 23153


I dunno why, but I really like column shifters for some reason.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I dunno why, but I really like column shifters for some reason.



With the exception of a full sequential, or a legit Pistol Grip Mopar (weren't the 60's great?)  I like these for the confusion passengers give you as they are screaming


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh! Here's another cool gear shifter; the Chevrolet automatic console shifter from around 1970.




Another awesome one was the Hurst "His and Hers" dual-gate shifter seen on some GTO's.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Who the hell thought it was a good idea to dump water in a corner to make ice.... its 1am and the drive back from work i saw a bunch of water dumped in a turn to make ice.... why would anyone do this.


I think I can say this: because people are fucking assholes. Makes me want to punch someone.



-..Legacy..- said:


> weren't the 60's great?View attachment 23161


Uhh...can't say I would know personally ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

And since I haven't seen any trucks in this thread, I'll throw this one out there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A Dakota R/T has been on my (very extensive) want list for a long time. Thought about getting one but ended up buying a Ram instead for the sake of better haulage.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 5, 2017)

As far as trucks go, my favorite would be the '73-'87 Chevy/GMC "Rounded Line" pickups. Here's a '73 Chevy C10 Cheyenne.


----------



## Filter (Nov 5, 2017)

1969 RS z/28 Camaro


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 5, 2017)

Filter said:


> 1969 RS z/28 Camaro


I <3 them Rally Sport Camaros!!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

Pro Touring 70 AAR Cuda


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Pro Touring 70 AAR CudaView attachment 23165


Oh! I just remembered. Somebody in my area has an AAR Cuda in yellow. I don't think I have any pics of it, tho...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone a fan of donk cars? X'D


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Anyone a fan of donk cars? X'D
> View attachment 23166



I've spent most of my adult life in the South.  I love listening to poorly angled suspension geometry creaking lol.  

There are some nice ones, but I limit it to the fact the bodies are well-restored, and they usually have a nasty big block.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

This is how it's supposed to be done


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Anyone a fan of donk cars? X'D
> View attachment 23166


Hmm... I really like lowriders, but donks are really over-the-top, imo. Nice Cutlass, tho.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> This is how it's supposed to be done View attachment 23167


I guess this would be a good example of what not to do


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I guess this would be a good example of what not to doView attachment 23168


OWO
Those look like giant bicycle wheels!!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I guess this would be a good example of what not to doView attachment 23168



Pay special attention to the suspension


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 5, 2017)

Take a car that weighs nothing more than a shoe box (also constructed like one) and turbo the hell out of it.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Take a car that weighs nothing more than a shoe box (also constructed like one) and turbo the hell out of it.



Those Renault R5 were incredible rally cars.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 5, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Anyone a fan of donk cars? X'D
> View attachment 23166







YES. Nothing says Dirty South like a lift and huge chromes. I remember when themed donks were running around the Gump (Montgomery AL for yall who don't know that name lol) about 15 years ago. Themes aren't as prevalent anymore, but I still love me a Donk, Box, or Bubble of any sort. 
Relevant:


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 5, 2017)

The only way you would get me to drive a smart car


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 5, 2017)

Have any of you ever been in one of these? 





A friend of mine has a Lada Niva and he once took me for some off-road driving on a dirt, shitty road. It was hilarious and painful at the same time.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

So out of sheer delight, I randomly com across a VERY old car video from the way back when machine.

Hopefully it's enjoyed as much as I did when I first seen it almost 2 decades ago.

We didn't have all that HD video stuff back then, so save it lol.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> So out of sheer delight, I randomly com across a VERY old car video from the way back when machine.
> 
> Hopefully it's enjoyed as much as I did when I first seen it almost 2 decades ago.
> 
> We didn't have all that HD video stuff back then, so save it lol.



I never saw that montage specifically, but I have memories of seeing some of the clips within on Metacafe back in the day...

This is one of my favorite videos out there. MX32 Cressida is also on my want list...can yall tell I like old Toyotas?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

Just because I love these videos 

Cossie decimates all.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 6, 2017)

1970 Oldsmobile Cutlass S. Not a 442.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> 1970 Oldsmobile Cutlass S. Not a 442.



I dropped one of those off a 4 post lift in high school lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I dropped one of those off a 4 post lift in high school lol.


Did you leave it in gear and shorted something on the starter?
Happend to a kid where i live but he was under the front of it...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Did you leave it in gear and shorted something on the starter?
> Happend to a kid where i live but he was under the front of it...



Nope, 4 post lifts have a post at each corner with two long spreaders, front to rear, to drive on.  Every post has its own safety catch.  I missed one, and when that corner stayed up, the spreaders slid on the front and rear post crossmembers.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Nope, 4 post lifts have a post at each corner with two long spreaders, front to rear, to drive on.  Every post has its own safety catch.  I missed one, and when that corner stayed up, the spreaders slid on the front and rear post crossmembers.


So each post had a Manuel safty lock on it?
All of the ones I use lock and unlock just by raising or lowering it a few inches


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> So each post had a Manuel safty lock on it?
> All of the ones I use lock and unlock just by raising or lowering it a few inches



This was the mid 90's.  Each post had a handle attached to a light chain.   Pull handle down, it tilted the lock up and out of the way.  Pull too hard, it bounced at the top, and fell back down. 

I felt like shit for a week.  I didn't want to work on cars for a while after that.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> This was the mid 90's.  Each post had a handle attached to a light chain.   Pull handle down, it tilted the lock up and out of the way.  Pull too hard, it bounced at the top, and fell back down.
> 
> I felt like shit for a week.  I didn't want to work on cars for a while after that.


Oh so ancient technology for me

And sorry to here that you felt like shit, at least it didn't go very bad..


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I dropped one of those off a 4 post lift in high school lol.


Sheeeeiiiitt. That's basically my #2 nightmare behind a jack stand collapsing (because I'm not fancy/rich enough to afford a proper lift so I do everything in the driveway like a peasant).


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Sheeeeiiiitt. That's basically my #2 nightmare behind a jack stand collapsing (because I'm not fancy/rich enough to afford a proper lift so I do everything in the driveway like a peasant).



Always use jack stands and have the hydro there just in case.  It's a painful way to go.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 6, 2017)

All this sorta reminds me when i almost got both of my legs crushed by a brand new cherry picker failing.
 I was in the back of a pickup we were lifting a chevy 454 out of it, and i was there to prevent it from swaying and to check clearances beacuse the canopy was on the truck. I wasnt thinking and had both of my legs under the 454, and the very front of the cherry picker spilt like a banana. I honestly dont know how i got out of the way in time, but im very lucky to be able to walk today.
I quickly learned my lesson not to trust any mid air loads..


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

Hemi 68 Dart


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 6, 2017)

_Clears throat. _*HEMI!!!!!!*


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> _Clears throat. _*HEMI!!!!!!*



Figured you might like that one lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 6, 2017)

V8 baja bug, this thing just looks stupid fun to drive


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 6, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> V8 baja bug, this thing just looks stupid fun to drive


That video landed that dude in jail lol
www.latimes.com: Man raced dune buggy around San Diego in viral video. Now, he faces jail time


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 6, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> That video landed that dude in jail lol
> www.latimes.com: Man raced dune buggy around San Diego in viral video. Now, he faces jail time


I know he did but i just love the video XD


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 6, 2017)

Fair enough. I personally hate it because driving like that on public streets, dangerous, it's the principle, blah blah blah.
That and I don't like Beetles LOL. Basically this


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 6, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Fair enough. I personally hate it because driving like that on public streets, dangerous, it's the principle, blah blah blah.
> That and I don't like Beetles LOL. Basically this


I love beetles but I dont like them stock, they sound horrible, the bumpers look bad, the 1958+ rear windows look horrible. All those were the reasons why i bought a 1957 project, so i can fix everything i don't like about them. I have to start mine up tonight, i might post a small video it running later tonight.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

Aircooled for everyone!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Aircooled for everyone!


WHY MUST YOU MAKE MY CHEMISTRY CLASS HARDER TO FOCUS IN XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> WHY MUST YOU MAKE MY CHEMISTRY CLASS HARDER TO FOCUS IN XD



Braap is life.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Braap is life.


Wrong kind of brap! Doritos make the best brap.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Older GTR's have the nicest tail end! <3 <3 <3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Older GTR's have the nicest tail end! <3 <3 <3 View attachment 23187


I hope you know that that's a Chevy Impala..... 
But, in any case, that car is actually nicer than one would realize. My friend, @Zenoth has one that he put a lot of work into, and it's actually a rather nice car.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

It's only art, but 10/10 would daily if real


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

If you ask any teenage girl what car this is they will reply with "it's the hashtag dreams"....


Any way heres the lms ultra


----------



## Pinkaap (Nov 7, 2017)

yesssss


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 7, 2017)

I took my driving license courses(not sure if thats the correct term in english) driving this:




and later this:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

Took mine in one of these.  Stepdad's 1986 Z24.  Haven't seen one running for over 2 decades.  I'd rock another one.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Well time to screw around with trucks for a few hours =p


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

I'll go to jail, if I post a pic like that of the shop floor lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'll go to jail, if I post a pic like that of the shop floor lol.


You probably have ufo's and shit in your shop for working with the military


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 7, 2017)

1964 Ford Thunderbird. This could be my other dream car....


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Name that part! (All the same)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Name that part! (All the same)View attachment 23213


Is that a carburetor?


----------



## Simo (Nov 7, 2017)

I think all furs should be required to drive an AMC Pacer:






Oddly, I think these are really cool looking, in a corny 70s sci-fi way!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Name that part! (All the same)View attachment 23213



Steering boxes


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is that a carburetor?


Nope! To be fair i didnt even know what it was when i 1st saw them



-..Legacy..- said:


> Steering boxes


Yayy!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

I have never seen any type of lift like this before, they are wireless and portable.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 7, 2017)

Well FML. Went to move my other Supra around the driveway so I can work on it tonight and it didn't crank. Started fine everytime driving it on and off the trailer on Saturday, so I don't know wtf gives. DAMN YOU OLD TOYOTAS


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 7, 2017)

Simo said:


> I think all furs should be required to drive an AMC Pacer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVED mine... It definitely had it's quirks (find me a 70's car that doesn't) but overall it was a great "little" car.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Well FML. Went to move my other Supra around the driveway so I can work on it tonight and it didn't crank. Started fine everytime driving it on and off the trailer on Saturday, so I don't know wtf gives. DAMN YOU OLD TOYOTAS


I think the problem is that it's not a ford... with the ford you'll at least know it will never start up


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I think the problem is that it's not a ford... with the ford you'll at least know it will never start up


Hey now, my daily is a (notoriously unreliable) kind-of Ford that's been pretty good to me.
Also, turns out the Toyota was just out of gas LOL. Go go gadget new TPS now.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey, hey, hey, let's not bash cars solely on the badges they wear. Every manufacturer has built good cars and every manufacturers has built shitty cars.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey, hey, hey, let's not bash cars solely on the badges they wear. Every manufacturer has built good cars and every manufacturers has built shitty cars.



Exactly, and that is the only rule I ask in the initial post.  No badge-humping.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey, hey, hey, let's not bash cars solely on the badges they wear. Every manufacturer has built good cars and every manufacturers built shitty cars.


Ok fiiiiiine alll fords are bad except for the gt and older thunderbirds  *not firebirds too much exhaust inhalation from my jeep XD*

Fords are just easy to make jokes about
But if we want to discuss about cars being unreliable i have plenty of jeep breaking stuff on me stories!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Ok fiiiiiine alll fords are bad except for the gt and older firebirds
> Fords are just easy to make jokes about


Firebirds are made by Pontiac... 
Did you mean Thunderbirds?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Firebirds are made by Pontiac...
> Did you mean Thunderbirds?


Dammit yes....


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Dammit yes....


Sorry for bustin' your balls. I just REALLY like T-Birds a lot.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Sorry for bustin' your balls. I just REALLY like the T-Birds a lot.


Lmao it's fine im half asleep and just spent 30 minutes breathing in exhaust fumes from my broken ass jeep XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 7, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Lmao it's fine im half asleep and just spent 30 minutes breathing in exhaust fumes from my broken ass jeep XD


You have a TJ, right? I think you showed it.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

This thread is quite large for only having a few consistent posters lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You have a TJ, right? I think you showed it.


Yup a TJ there is always something wrong with it, the E-brake wasn't working for months but then it started working again for no reason a few days ago



-..Legacy..- said:


> This thread is quite large for only having a few consistent posters lol.


Well it is pretty much is just shit posting but with cars!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 7, 2017)

What's the make and model of this yacht?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

Roughly 68 Ford Thunderbird.

Never mind the year, I just seen it on the plate after I typed it lol.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 7, 2017)

Heh, it is a '68, obviously. 
But, yeah. It's a T-Bird. I always found the later ones really strange because they tried to be the Lincoln Continental instead of the upscale sports car it originally was.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

I could use a suicide Conti in my life lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 7, 2017)

I hope that this wasn't an actual cop car....


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I hope that this wasn't an actual cop car....



I'm about to ruin your day. 

The Isetta was lol.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I could use a suicide Conti in my life lol  View attachment 23219


An all-time classic. Shame that nobody can look at this car without saying "JFK".


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm about to ruin your day.
> 
> The Isetta was lol.


Heh, I actually figured that you'd know. the BMW Isetta is pretty famous for being the oddest BMW ever.
Although, did you know that it wasn't actually BMW's design? They actually licensed it off of Iso from Italy.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

That's what we were missing here.  Goofy Italian 2 stroke cars. 

Fiat 500 Abarth


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Exactly, and that is the only rule I ask in the initial post.  No badge-humping.


We're furries we are supposed to hump stuff!

Anyway whats the worst driving experience that any of you had with a car.

For me it would be driving my jeep on a very windy and huge hills mountain roads, didn't have enough power to make it up the hills and the wind was pushing it everywhere.
Another one would be driving my teachers 2002 ford ranger. He told me to pump the breaks 20+ time so they can work he said "I've been meaning to get it fixed for months..."


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 7, 2017)

Whenever I drive down those strip mall-laden boulevards with the central turning lane is uber-stressful for me.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

I can't say I've really had any issues.  Even as crazy as I drive at times on empty roads, I've never been in an accident in 20 years. 

Video to add humor to my boring response.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Hoonicorn anyone?


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 8, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Anyway whats the worst driving experience that any of you had with a car.
> "


Not really the worse driving experience but probably the most entertaining.  There's a ridiculous steep mountain pass on the freeway around here. One of my cars is an 87 Accord (great MPG by the way).  Anyhoo,  the poor old thing can't pull a hill at all. However, _*IF *_I get up to about 80MPH before I hit that hill I can downshift it to 4th and by the time I get to the top I've slowed down to about 55-60 but at least I can keep up with most traffic (even pass a semi once in awhile)...

Well, I got pulled over about 1/4 the way up the hill by a stater once who proceed to inform me that I was speeding and he had me clocked at 79...  I kinda joked with him and said something along the lines of "this is an old Honda I have to get a running start or I'm screwed."  He let me go with a warning. 

I got to drive the other 2 miles to the top of the canyon in second gear with the accelerator floored and could only manage 25MPH the whole way.

TLDR: I got pulled over for speeding in the slowest vehicle I own.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 8, 2017)

Scorpen said:


> Not really the worse driving experience but probably the most entertaining.  There's a ridiculous steep mountain pass on the freeway around here. One of my cars is an 87 Accord (great MPG by the way).  Anyhoo,  the poor old thing can't pull a hill at all. However, _*IF *_I get up to about 80MPH before I hit that hill I can downshift it to 4th and by the time I get to the top I've slowed down to about 55-60 but at least I can keep up with most traffic (even pass a semi once in awhile)...
> 
> Well, I got pulled over about 1/4 the way up the hill by a stater once who proceed to inform me that I was speeding and he had me clocked at 79...  I kinda joked with him and said something along the lines of "this is an old Honda I have to get a running start or I'm screwed."  He let me go with a warning.
> 
> ...


Oooh! Could I see your Accord? I'm an utter sucker for cars with pop-up headlights!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

Mk1 ford escort, dont know what year this is


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

Mk4 Escort Cosworth 

one of my dream cars (and importable finally)


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oooh! Could I see your Accord? I'm an utter sucker for cars with pop-up headlights!


The pop-up lights are my favorite part!


 
Almost 300k on the clock.  It's slow, but it just sips gas and runs, and runs, and runs, and runs...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

Will this fit in my honda?


At least this thread isn't affected by the shitshow thats happening. Even though im contributeing to the shitshow.. this thread is just cars, memes and bullshiting around


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Will this fit in my honda?View attachment 23241
> At least this thread isn't affected by the shitshow thats happening. Even though im contributeing to the shitshow.. this thread is just cars, memes and bullshiting around



This entire place is a "like" farm thread.  

Nothing here to complain about, which is why I made it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> This entire place is a "like" farm thread.
> 
> Nothing here to complain about, which is why I made it.


It's a good thread I was hoping someone would make a car thread before you made this one


----------



## Mahogany (Nov 8, 2017)

I just adore the old Model T and Model A


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

Saw this ford in Mexico


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 8, 2017)

Here's a must-watch for any automotive fact monster like myself


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> No badge-humping.


Welp, looks like I'm not welcome considering I'm an unabashed Toyota whore 

Full disclosure, though, my #1 absolute want want want dream car? Viper. In this color.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

Badge humping is more than love for yours, it's the whole "everything else sucks" mentality.  

You're fine.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 8, 2017)

Anybody know the make and model of this gem?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

Nissan Pulsar NX Sportbak


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Nissan Pulsar NX Sportbak


Wow.... OWO


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Wow.... OWO



I've had many years to hone my craft 

You could post pictures of almost any car part, and I can tell you what it is.


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Nissan Pulsar NX Sportbak


Wanted one for years (along with a Ford probe).  I always vowed to own a car with pop up lights.  I got my Honda though which in the grand scheme of things probably was the better buy.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 8, 2017)

How about 'dis?


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Nissan Pulsar NX Sportbak


I know a guy in town who has one, with both the Sportbak and the regular hatch. He actually had to get the Sportbak all the way down here from Virginia. So ugly, but so awesome.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

NSU RO 80


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 8, 2017)

Okay. This one for the win:


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

I want to say some type of Morgan, but I've never seen that particular body before.  Maybe an Aeromobile even?

I'll cede a win to the floofy redhead lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 8, 2017)

It's called a Hoffman. It was made in 1951 in Germany. I know of it because of a video I saw on Jalopnik.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 8, 2017)

As seen on Jalopnik


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It's called a Hoffman. It was made in 1951 in Germany. I know of it because of a video I saw on Jalopnik.


SAME haha


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It's called a Hoffman. It was made in 1951 in Germany. I know of it because of a video I saw on Jalopnik.



They only made 1.  That's how it's escaped me


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> They only made 1.  That's how it's escaped me


And, if you were to watch that video from Jalopnik, you'd know that it was 1 too many.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

What about this car



On a more serious side how about this one


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 8, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> What about this carView attachment 23246
> On a more serious side how about this oneView attachment 23247


The bottom one was a VW concept car, right?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The bottom one was a VW concept car, right?



W12, yes (sorry didn't refresh)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

My turn


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> My turn View attachment 23248


Lotus Evora?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Lotus Evora?


Nope


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 8, 2017)

I think I saw this before.... Was this made by Hennessey?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Nope


Ohhh i got it now! Sneaky bastard


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I think I saw this before.... Was this made by Hennessey?



It was   Scared the nuts back into Bugatti


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 8, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> What about this carView attachment 23246
> On a more serious side how about this oneView attachment 23247


Wish granted.




would you use this to pick up chicks hmmm?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 8, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Wish granted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda reminds me of one of these. Bonus points if anybody knows what this hot rod is.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Kinda reminds me of one of these. Bonus points if anybody knows what this hot rod is.


Tango


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It was   Scared the nuts back into Bugatti


I was gonna guess the venom but I thought for a second that would've been to easy of a guess XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I was gonna guess the venom but I thought for a second that would've been to easy of a guess XD



0-200mph in 14 seconds. World record


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> 0-200mph in 14 seconds. World record


Dont they have a heavily modified corvette engine in them or is that a fake rumor?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Dont they have a heavily modified corvette engine in them or is that a fake rumor?



Twin Turbo LS that's capable of 3000 hp.  It was only set at ~1451hp for the record.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 8, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Dont they have a heavily modified corvette engine in them or is that a fake rumor?



Venoms have LS7s in them last I checked. Plus turbos, so yes.
EDIT: I'm apparently slow on the reply button tonight. Thats twice lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

Delorean


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2017)

I really love Brutus. Strap a bomber engine in a car chassis why not


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I really love Brutus. Strap a bomber engine in a car chassis why not



Reminds me of Jay Leno's "Tank Car"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Reminds me of Jay Leno's "Tank Car"
> View attachment 23274


Similar for sure. Not a huge fan of that refined look though, I prefer Brutus' raggety look


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Similar for sure. Not a huge fan of that refined look though, I prefer Brutus' raggety look



And open aviation valvetrain.  He's probably wearing googles to keep the oil off his eyes.  It fun to see what people built, with all the destroyed military hardware strewn across Europe, after the war.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

*see's 2 sergal's doing sergal things*


 
*drops type 46 pic and steps back*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> And open aviation valvetrain.  He's probably wearing googles to keep the oil off his eyes.  It fun to see what people built, with all the destroyed military hardware strewn across Europe, after the war.


You are absolutely correct


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 9, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> DeloreanView attachment 23273


Also Delorian 





EDIT: Changed the picture to a better one. I didn't realize that first one showed up as a picture for ants. Thanks phone.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 9, 2017)

Anybody here think that those early flat-nose vans are cool?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 9, 2017)

Today while I was at a traffic light one of these stopped next to me, the exact same model and color:





Holy shit it was glorious.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anybody here think that those early flat-nose vans are cool?



Why yes, yes I do lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

1950 studebaker champion


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 9, 2017)

Some nice Hondas


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


>



I'm not sure I can even comprehend the impracticality of that machine.  (And I'm also seeing US origination). 

Kudos to the engineer if it can fly even remotely stable, with such a short fuselage.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm not sure I can even comprehend the impracticality of that machine.  (And I'm also seeing US origination).
> 
> Kudos to the engineer if it can fly even remotely stable, with such a short fuselage.


It doesn't seem to fly all that poorly, much to my surprise as well.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It doesn't seem to fly all that poorly, much to my surprise as well.



Landing, falling, same thing lol.  The twitchy yaw wasn't surprising.  Good to see he removed the forward wing as well.  It's way too short to have that much airfoil on the nose.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Landing, falling, same thing lol.  The twitchy yaw wasn't surprising.  Good to see he removed the forward wing as well.  It's way too short to have that much airfoil on the nose.


I can't imagine this "car" is anywhere near useful. It's ridiculous, but in a funny way.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

There's been weirder combinations


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There's been weirder combinations View attachment 23300


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 9, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There's been weirder combinations View attachment 23300


I'm a fan of the Toybota, mostly for the name. And I guess because it's a Toyota.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 9, 2017)

My daily driver is a black 1999 Lexus ES 300
Here is a picture of a Plymouth Superbird I saw at the Chattanooga Cruise-In this year. (I took it)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

Harpo_K_Aussie said:


> My daily driver is a black 1999 Lexus ES 300
> Here is a picture of a Plymouth Superbird I saw at the Chattanooga Cruise-In this year. (I took it)



The car that got banned from NASCAR racing lol.  I love those things.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 9, 2017)

I like 'em too!
I also liked this Ford Econoline Pick up I saw last year!


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 9, 2017)

the pedestrian mulcher.
id like to see this in GTA


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> the pedestrian mulcher.
> id like to see this in GTA


Oh jeez! I saw the video of that on Jalopnik. XD


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 9, 2017)

need more love for the power wagon


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 9, 2017)

More Dodge trucks in general! Someone else should know this one


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 9, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> More Dodge trucks in general! Someone else should know this one


This is Bill Harding's truck in the film Twister.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 9, 2017)

A car that has to reverse to move forward has deadly results.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> A car that has to reverse to move forward has deadly results.


Teheheh... James May, a.k.a. Captain Slow. Did you see later in the episode where he managed to get lost on a racetrack?


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This is Bill Harding's truck in the film Twister.


Yes! I own a 95 Ram because of that movie. I watched it so much on VHS as a kid lol


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Nov 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Teheheh... James May, a.k.a. Captain Slow. Did you see later in the episode where he managed to get lost on a racetrack?


I can't remember


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 9, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Yes! I own a 95 Ram because of that movie. I watched it so much on VHS as a kid lol


It was a pretty truck. But, I did prefer Jo's Jeep J10, which barely had any screentime before being wrecked. Jeep pickups are rather rare.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 9, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It was a pretty truck. But, I did prefer Jo's Jeep J10, which barely had any screentime before being wrecked. Jeep pickups are rather rare.


J10s are sweet and one is also on my want list. I just had to look and there are a couple for sale on CL not far from me....and I have the Ram and a trailer so getting one home wouldn't be an issue lol. Dammit I need more space and money for projects.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

1954 buick super 2dr ht found on a buy n sell for 2k CAD, the patina caught my eye


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 10, 2017)

On the topic of Jeep Trucks...  I may also own one of these... 





Though mine's got 27 years and 290k miles on it so it's not as photogenic...  This generic google pic will have to do...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

Scorpen said:


> On the topic of Jeep Trucks...  I may also own one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cry, because every one I find is 2wd.  Forgot a pic edit.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 10, 2017)

Dammit, yall are going to make me end up with one of these old Jeeps lol. That said, I do already have a soft spot for Cherokees and Commanches because my parents had a red Cherokee very similar to this one when I was really little. Unfortunately, they got rid of it for a GMC conversion van. Barf.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Dammit, yall are going to make me end up with one of these old Jeeps lol. That said, I do already have a soft spot for Cherokees and Commanches because my parents had a red Cherokee very similar to this one when I was really little. Unfortunately, they got rid of it for a GMC conversion van. Barf.
> View attachment 23341



I like XJ's.  Completely devoid of comfort, and strictly utility.  Plus, still had a solid front axle.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

1942 willys mb, for veteran's day/remembrance day coming up


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I like XJ's.  Completely devoid of comfort, and strictly utility.  Plus, still had a solid front axle.



I'll never get rid of mine. It's almost unstoppable...


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I cry, because every one I find is 2wd.  Forgot a pic edit.
> View attachment 23333


Time to start the water works... Mine's a 2WD also. But I still love it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 10, 2017)

Anybody familiar with this little thing?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

No idea how that steers, but the back tire is flat


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 10, 2017)

Heh, I didn't notice until you mentioned it.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 10, 2017)

Scorpen said:


> Time to start the water works... Mine's a 2WD also. But I still love it.



 I've see quite a few on the jeep forums that were converted to 4x4. Then do the front clip from a 97-01 Cherokee...


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 10, 2017)

TR6 anyone? One like this is also on my want list (it's excessively long, I'll admit). This one's a 73 and UK market, but I don't mind the way the huge bumper pads look on the American 74+s for some reason. Any TR6 will do for me.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 10, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anybody familiar with this little thing?


What on earth is that?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 10, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> What on earth is that?


Sinclair C5. It was a commercial failure of an electric vehicle released back in 1985, brought to you by the person who also made the famous ZX Spectrum computer.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> TR6 anyone? One like this is also on my want list (it's excessively long, I'll admit). This one's a 73 and UK market, but I don't mind the way the huge bumper pads look on the American 74+s for some reason. Any TR6 will do for me.
> View attachment 23373



I almost bought a GT6 a few years ago.  Seller highly misrepresented the rust, and the subframe was murdered with a stick welder to fit a Ford V8.  I ran. 

The body is sooo sexy, though


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

spotted this on facebook




 
I guess thats one way to get someone's attention when selling a car


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

63 Riviera


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> 63 RivieraView attachment 23378


That's actually a '65. The headlights on the 63 and 64 models were actually mounted on the grille.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> 63 RivieraView attachment 23378


That is just fucking gorgeous


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 10, 2017)

Here's a 1967 Cadillac Eldorado, designed by the same person as that Riv: Bill Mitchell.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

Custom Rod Shop.  They make some insane builds.  Fun stuff to browse. 

www.feslerbuilt.com: Fesler 1963 Buick Riviera


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

1968 "velocity" camaro



Some websites say its a '67 but it looks '68 due to not having the pop out windows


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> 1968 "velocity" camaroView attachment 23382
> Some websites say its a '67 but it looks '68 due to not haveing the pop out windows



That's the beauty of modification.  Use what you want.  He may have just liked those windows more.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> That's the beauty of modification.  Use what you want.  He may have just liked those windows more.


But the werid part is that web results are 50/50 for 68 and 67 so I guess they are just as confused as I am XD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 10, 2017)

Put the Banshee in the top 10 ways to injure yourself badly


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

Honda cr500,


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 11, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I almost bought a GT6 a few years ago.  Seller highly misrepresented the rust, and the subframe was murdered with a stick welder to fit a Ford V8.  I ran.
> 
> The body is sooo sexy, though
> View attachment 23374


I saw one of those for the first time in my life just a couple weeks ago. Potato pic because I was driving, but I had no idea what it was at the time. It was being followed by three MGBs too.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 11, 2017)

Found a pic I took at the local 1/8th mile a few months ago.  Sounded nasty


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 11, 2017)

triumph tr7, just saw one of these on a for sale lot


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 11, 2017)

Hell, overdue, but here is an old picture of my Kawasaki KLE500.






Great bike, unfortuately I haven't been cleaning it for ages (combination of work, studies and my own incompetence) which means there's rust in plenty of places and I don't know how to get rid of it. Plus, much of the bike is in need of a desperate clean and parts could do with a fresh lick of paint. Unfortuately some of that rust is on the exhaust.

My fault really.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 11, 2017)

Get a rc car they said, it would be fun they said... they never told me I would be spending 24+ hours rebuilding the thing.


Anyways does anyone know a good website to learn how to do body work? I need to start working on my VW again.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Anyways does anyone know a good website to learn how to do body work? I need to start working on my VW again.



There is a YouTube series, that specifically shows how to do every part of a Beetle's sheetmetal.  The user escapes me at this time.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 11, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There is a YouTube series, that specifically shows how to do every part of a Beetle's sheetmetal.  The user escapes me at this time.


Thanks I will try to search for it! I gotta get on my Vw due to maybe picking up a '68 camaro project next month!


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 11, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Found a pic I took at the local 1/8th mile a few months ago.  Sounded nasty View attachment 23395


Holy freakin turbos 
This thread needs more drag racing. Here's The Sarge's car in the pits at 2016 Southern Nationals


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 11, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> there's rust in plenty of places and I don't know how to get rid of it.


Uggh. I hate rust. My Toyotas and Dodge have plenty of it to go around I'd think. 
Getting rid of it depends on how much disassembling you want to do to get to it. In my experience, there are two options once you can get to it; either get a wire brush/cup brush on a drill/angle grinder and take it ALL off completely down to shiny bare metal, then clean, prime, and repaint or take the loose stuff off the top with a wire brush, treat it with a rust converter (I use stuff called Ospho. Ospho Rust Treatment - Since 1947 I don't know if you're in the US, but we can get it at different hardware stores here), let the converter do it's thing, then clean and paint it. I've done both with good results so far, knock on wood.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 11, 2017)

Anybody know this one?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

Not the movie but still airbag
This is very stupid to do


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

Porsche 918 with liquid metal silver paint


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 12, 2017)

Citroen 2CV


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 12, 2017)

This isn't a Porsche. Anybody who plays a lot of car games should probably be familiar with Porsche's alter-ego.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This isn't a Porsche. Anybody who plays a lot of car games should probably be familiar with Porsche's alter-ego.



Mmmm.  RUF.  The Yellowbird held the 0-60 record for quite some time.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Mmmm.  RUF.  The Yellowbird held the 0-60 record for quite some time.


Correct! That's a Ruf CTR Yellowbird. :3
Porsche is rather stingy when it comes to licensing out its brand, so most developers are stuck with using Ruf instead. Like in Gran Turismo.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Correct! That's a Ruf CTR Yellowbird. :3
> Porsche is rather stingy when it comes to licensing out its brand, so most developers are stuck with using Ruf instead. Like in Gran Turismo.



Yep, and it interfered with the licensing of the "Porsche Unleashed" title.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 12, 2017)

You'll get a TON of points if you can ID this ride, @-..Legacy..- .


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Venturi Atlantique


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Venturi Atlantique


Yup! An obscure French sports car from the 90's.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Very obscure, that one took a second lol.   I knew the badge, but had to look up the model.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 12, 2017)

Vector W8. Another obscure 90's sports car, this one from the U.S. of A. I owned one in Gran Turismo 2, and it had a rather interesting supercharged engine note.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Here's your challenge.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 12, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This isn't a Porsche.


Correct! It's a Fancy Beetle


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 23460
> 
> Here's your challenge.


I'll skip answering that one, but this is my favorite car from the same manufacturer. Yes, this is a big hint for the one above.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

I have no clue what those cars are,
The top one looks like a r8 and viper fucked and had a baby
And the bottom looks like a ferrari and Porsche fucked


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I have no clue what those cars are,
> The top one looks like a r8 and viper fucked and had a baby
> And the bottom looks like a ferrari and Porsche fucked


Sounds about right LOL
Legacy posted a TVR Speed 12 and the one I posted is a TVR Sagaris. TVR was a small British manufacturer that's come and gone several times over the years.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 23460
> 
> Here's your challenge.


That's a TVR Cerbera, right?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> That's a TVR Cerbera, right?



Correct.  The car everyone crashed in Gran Turismo.  The TVR Cerbera Speed 12


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Correct.  The car everyone crashed in Gran Turismo.  The TVR Cerbera Speed 12


Oh. I didn't see the front. 
Yeeeeeeeeeah...... That car was insane.
Actually, practically every car built by TVR is wholly, certified insane.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

*posts car* OwO whats this?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *posts car* OwO whats this?View attachment 23474



Starts with a "G"


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *posts car* OwO whats this?View attachment 23474


And the model name starts with an "A".


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

Oh oh its the Great Ass!!!
#nailedit


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

Me trying to get my shit together with my beetle by buying tools and making room for the camaro which now I might get it next week


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 12, 2017)

Another from 2016 Southern Nationals (I have a ton of pictures from that day). The man himself, Antron Brown, checking fuel while his crew worked on his car before the racing started.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

orlando.craigslist.org: Subaru Volkswagen Car/Functioning
Ummmm What?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 12, 2017)

Speaking of home-made cars... Anybody know the name of the car on the left?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Speaking of home-made cars... Anybody know the name of the car on the left?


Is it the car I drew in grade 1?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Is it the car I drew in grade 1?


That comment made my day!!! XDD


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Speaking of home-made cars... Anybody know the name of the car on the left?


Geoff!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 12, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Geoff!!


Correct!
Although, I would've also accepted its Mk. II name, Hammerhead-i EagleThrust.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 12, 2017)

OK, here's another of my brother's projects: 1926 Dodge Brothers, popcorn truck! It is a rat-resto project. My brother is making it bright and gaudy as he can while keeping the chassis bone stock. I'll see if I can get my brother to post up a more recent shot. Yes, it runs! It took me a lot of work, and several donor engines and carburetors, to get it running on original parts. The carb is cast from brass. No air filter, never had one; apparently dirt was of no concern back in the day. Rear brakes only. Apparently, front brakes were a rather expensive, $100 option back in 1926.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 12, 2017)

OK, another of my toys, and another of the very few photos that I have these days. 1980 Yamaha XS400 (in the states, anyway). I did a full mechanical overhaul, left it ugly, and rode the snot out of it. I did paint the frame yellow, and the wind customized the fuel tank for me. The bike fell against a piece of farm equipment. Anyone know where the photo was taken?


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 12, 2017)

Alright, another motorcycle pic, and I'll let y'all get back to four-wheeled things. A shot taken while on a trip in central/eastern Oregon a few years back. The one in the foreground belongs to me.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 12, 2017)

So I saw the new Opel Insignia in town today. Gotta say, it looks good.
But with Opel I've learned that looks can be deceiving - we have and Opel and it causes a crapton of problems, even though it looks solid on first glance. So I can't help but wonder if this new model handles itself well enough, so that it doesn't die in the first year.





And it looks like an audi a lot.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 12, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> Alright, another motorcycle pic, and I'll let y'all get back to four-wheeled things


I'd say motorcycles are welcome! Granted, I'm a #twowheelsbad person, but in name only simply because they scare the shit out of me. I watched my brother high side his a few short years ago and it's not really something I've gotten over. Thankfully he only got knocked TF out and not worse, but that was a bad night 
Also I make a regular habit of crashing my mountain bike, so add a motor to two wheels and I'd end up killing myself.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 12, 2017)

I understand. I have been told by a number of people, both family and strangers, that I must have a death wish. But if I am trying to kill myself, I'm doing it all wrong. I have been riding street now for over 34 years and have logged over 500,000 miles on two wheels. As for tomorrow, who knows? I choose to do what I love to do. I also own a mountain bike; I have the scars to prove it.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Two-wheeled transportation is acceptable here.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 12, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> I understand. I have been told by a number of people, both family and strangers, that I must have a death wish. But if I am trying to kill myself, I'm doing it all wrong. I have been riding street now for over 34 years and have logged over 500,000 miles on two wheels. As for tomorrow, who knows? I choose to do what I love to do. I also own a mountain bike; I have the scars to prove it.


That's awesome. I'm actually the only member of my family (mom included) who doesn't ride motorcycles ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
I do want one, but I just can't get myself to bite the bullet on it. Besides, I get my most of my kicks throwing around a 1982 Toyota, which is nothing short of unsafe as is. I'm aware that I will lose any fight with any modern vehicle every time I drive that thing.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

Zonda r, I loved this car ever since nfs shift


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Now the real question is if I can do this all by myself  might be having some second thoughts on taking on this project


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23503
> Now the real question is if I can do this all by myself  might be having some second thoughts on taking on this project


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 13, 2017)

So, you probably also know the nickname for this


Crimcyan said:


> View attachment 23503
> Now the real question is if I can do this all by myself  might be having some second thoughts on taking on this project


Is that a Camaro or a Firebird?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> So, you probably also know the nickname for this
> 
> Is that a Camaro or a Firebird?


68 camaro, the thing is completely disassembled


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 13, 2017)

That's one of them there Cam-a-roe's aint it? 
I say hell yeah, go for it. I'd help if you weren't so damn far away. At least you know you can get any part you'd ever want or need for that thing though. You haven't put yourself in parts availability hell by buying, I don't know, 80s Toyotas or something 
Speaking of which, anyone know this old box?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 13, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> That's one of them there Cam-a-roe's aint it?
> I say hell yeah, go for it. I'd help if you weren't so damn far away. At least you know you can get any part you'd ever want or need for that thing though. You haven't put yourself in parts availability hell by buying, I don't know, 80s Toyotas or something
> Speaking of which, anyone know this old box?
> View attachment 23583


Is that a Toyota Cressida?


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is that a Toyota Cressida?


Yep! MX73 chassis. I own one of them too, though mine is significantly shittier than the one pictured.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 14, 2017)

Another car I like a lot is the Audi A3:


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 14, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Uggh. I hate rust. My Toyotas and Dodge have plenty of it to go around I'd think.
> Getting rid of it depends on how much disassembling you want to do to get to it. In my experience, there are two options once you can get to it; either get a wire brush/cup brush on a drill/angle grinder and take it ALL off completely down to shiny bare metal, then clean, prime, and repaint or take the loose stuff off the top with a wire brush, treat it with a rust converter (I use stuff called Ospho. Ospho Rust Treatment - Since 1947 I don't know if you're in the US, but we can get it at different hardware stores here), let the converter do it's thing, then clean and paint it. I've done both with good results so far, knock on wood.



I'm just worried I will end up causing damage to the bike if I'm not careful.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2017)

We all imagined this, but these people get to live it.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 14, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> I'm just worried I will end up causing damage to the bike if I'm not careful.


How bad is it? This is what part of my pickup truck looked like a few months ago before I cleaned up the back half of the frame. That was a hell of a project...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Will my VW fit in this?


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 15, 2017)

Anyone recognize this rare "bird"?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 15, 2017)

Scorpen said:


> Anyone recognize this rare "bird"?



AMC Spirit Convertable.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> AMC Spirit Convertable.


It's actually an AMC Eagle Convertible, I think. The ground clearance leads me to believe that it's 4WD when the Spirit was strictly RWD.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 15, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It's actually an AMC Eagle Convertible, I think. The ground clearance leads me to believe that it's 4WD when the Spirit was strictly RWD.



It's highly probable.  I posted that at 530am, before I had enough brain function to even fall out of bed


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 15, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's highly probable.  I posted that at 530am, before I had enough brain function to even fall out of bed


It is an Eagle. I forgot about those. For good reason, lol.
Actually they were kinda cool...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 15, 2017)

Okay, I have a MASSIVE soft spot for this car: The 1986 Mercury Sable. It still looks new, even today. Why can't cars have light bars for grilles today....


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 15, 2017)

Let's not forget the Ford SHO.... not mine in the pic, but I did have a '95. Last year for the old Taurus body (gen 3 for you Ford guys and gals). Gave the Acura 3.2 tl a run for it's money...


----------



## rknight (Nov 15, 2017)

From South Korea
The Accent is Hyundai most selling car
Small and agile, the Accent a fan fave. in the autocross scene cause of its outstanding handling, and power to weight ratio


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 15, 2017)

Here's a REAL Hyundai Accent.


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 15, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It's actually an AMC Eagle Convertible, I think. The ground clearance leads me to believe that it's 4WD when the Spirit was strictly RWD.


Ding! Ding! Ding!  Correct!


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 15, 2017)

Even though they're MASSIVE, I'm kind of a fan of the current Taurus SHO. They aint slow as is, but 400+ hp easy on stock turbos would be pretty sweet


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 15, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Even though they're MASSIVE, I'm kind of a fan of the current Taurus SHO. They aint slow as is, but 400+ hp easy on stock turbos would be pretty sweet


*drools*
If I didn't take the dogs everywhere, that's what I'd be driving.


----------



## Akartoshi (Nov 15, 2017)

Do motorbikes count? :O


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 15, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Do motorbikes count? :O


Yup!


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 15, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Do motorbikes count? :O


Yes!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 15, 2017)

I dunno why, but I love the plucky Honda Super Cub.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 16, 2017)

Alfa Romeo Guilia QV. I was so ready to finance one of these until they announced that the 6-speed wasn't coming to America. Jerks


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 16, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Alfa Romeo Guilia QV. I was so ready to finance one of these until they announced that the 6-speed wasn't coming to America. Jerks


No manual? What a shame...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

My last bike that I never got around to restoring, and sold it before I came to Alabama this year  

1967 Yamaha YR-1 350 Grand Prix

350cc of 2 stroke twin madness


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 16, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> No manual? What a shame...


Total shame. They didn't get that config emissions certified. I've heard from questionable sources that they might still once they've sold enough and have a foot in the door though, so I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 17, 2017)

Uh... I just found this on Jalopnik's YouTube channel... XD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 17, 2017)

While I was trying to fix the Windows OS on my laptop today, I watched a show on National Geographic about some guys transforming a Rolls Royce Silver Shadow into a car for drifting that looks like this:


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

Damn this thread for getting me back into car's. Here's some paint stripping im working on right now


 
After (still in progress)


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 17, 2017)

Another favorite of mine.... the Ford Bronco....


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 17, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Damn this thread for getting me back into car's. Here's some paint stripping im working on right now
> View attachment 23738
> After (still in progress)View attachment 23739


What are you using on that? Chemical stripper or elbow grease?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> What are you using on that? Chemical stripper or elbow grease?


Wire wheel with a angle grinder, works pretty good


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 17, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Wire wheel with a angle grinder, works pretty good


Nice. I thought so. Angle grinder brushes are my go to if I'm doing some heavy removal of crap too.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Nice. I thought so. Angle grinder brushes are my go to if I'm doing some heavy removal of crap too.


They seem to work good, for the hood I used a pneumatic orbital sander to avoid as much heat as possible to prevent warping but waiting on the air compressor takes forever


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 17, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> They seem to work good, for the hood I used a pneumatic orbital sander to avoid as much heat as possible to prevent warping but waiting on the air compressor takes forever


They do, but you've gotta watch out for flying bristles. Those things will stab you lol

To go along with the Guilia, my other favorite sedan that's currently on the market would definitely be the Jaaaaaaag XF. I want one of these too lol.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 18, 2017)

One of my father's all-time favorites:





I think it has rubbed off on me. I seem to be drawn to German cars too.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 18, 2017)

Today was a hell of a day but my garage is definitely alot fuller then it used to be


Spoiler: Pics


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 18, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Today was a hell of a day but my garage is definitely alot fuller then it used to be
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> ...



YES. Awesome. You might be committed on projects for quite a while now.

My project for today was only a new rad, hoses, tstat, and fan clutch in the Cressy. So by comparison, not much lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

You got your work cut out for you on that bug.  How's the firewall?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 18, 2017)

The bug is pretty much fine, just mostly body work, no rust.
The camaro on the the other hand, the trunk is gone, rockers, wheel tubs all rusted out, theres way to many to list. I got told the firewall will probably needs to be replaced. And rebuild the 454


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 18, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The bug is pretty much fine, just mostly body work, no rust.
> The camaro on the the other hand, the trunk is gone, rockers, wheel tubs all rusted out, theres way to many to list. I got told the firewall will probably needs to be replaced. And rebuild the 454



Trunk skins suck ass.  If the tubs are gone, you can at least cut them out to manhandle the skin into position.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 18, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Trunk skins suck ass.  If the tubs are gone, you can at least cut them out to manhandle the skin into position.


The trunk is mostly rotted in the center and im planning on doing a fuel cell, so im probably not going to take out the old trunk and put a new one in, whell tubs are coming out no mater what and being replaced with mini tubs.
Floor pan is good but idk how good cause i did it almost all by my self when i was 15


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 19, 2017)

Here is my KLE500 today:






And the rust and ingrained dirt I have to get rid of:


























Sorry for the lopsided photos. iPhone cameras don't like pinterest it seems.

Any suggestions on how I can get rid of the rust and ingrained dirt beyond wire brushes without damaging the bike? As the regular cleaning stuff doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Here is my KLE500 today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rust converter gels for what's difficult to remove, wire brush and elbow grease for the rest.  I'd probably shoot something like PB blaster at those spoke bases though.  At least until you do your next tire change, where you can wire brush and repaint what is also corroding inside under your rubber spoke guard. 

I'd check that front tire pressure though.  It looks like low pressure is causing some scalloping.  

Sorry, I use to be a service manager/tech at a powersports dealer


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 19, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I dunno why, but I love the plucky Honda Super Cub.


The best selling motorcycle model ever (the cub line). They have sold sold over fifty million of those things, and counting!


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> My last bike that I never got around to restoring, and sold it before I came to Alabama this year
> 
> 1967 Yamaha YR-1 350 Grand Prix
> 
> 350cc of 2 stroke twin madness  View attachment 23692



I have friends in Vancouver, Washington that collect and restore Yamaha two-smokes. They are passionate about them. PM me if you would like their contact information. They are a great resource for parts and such. Warning, it may be hard to get them to stop talking about them.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 19, 2017)

OK, here's on of my favorites. I had a reputation for making old bikes run. My little shop saw a bunch of rust, rats and the occasional gem. Here's one of the better ones; a 1964 Honda CA95 Benly. 150cc twin. Kick and electric start. Some know it as the Baby Dream. The owner wanted it to run like new, but wanted to keep the patina and the original paint. He painted the fender and immediately regretted the decision. I got it running, went through it mechanically, rebuilt the original switches and fuel valve and was able to go with all original parts everywhere except for the rectifier. I tucked a more modern unit away inside the frame.  Eventually, I  found the optional tachometer for him, to go with the tach drive that he found for me to install in place of the cam cover. It is the owner's pit bike; for when he races his vintage drag cars. Enjoy.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Rust converter gels for what's difficult to remove, wire brush and elbow grease for the rest.  I'd probably shoot something like PB blaster at those spoke bases though.  At least until you do your next tire change, where you can wire brush and repaint what is also corroding inside under your rubber spoke guard.
> 
> I'd check that front tire pressure though.  It looks like low pressure is causing some scalloping.
> 
> Sorry, I use to be a service manager/tech at a powersports dealer



Right, I guess I will have to track those down. This is the first time I've heard of the gels. Where can I get those bits?

I guess the ingrained dirt on the exhaust and that is just a rough scrubber and elbow grease?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> View attachment 23841
> OK, here's on of my favorites. I had a reputation for making old bikes run. My little shop saw a bunch of rust, rats and the occasional gem. Here's one of the better ones; a 1964 Honda CA95 Benly. 150cc twin. Kick and electric start. Some know it as the Baby Dream. The owner wanted it to run like new, but wanted to keep the patina and the original paint. He painted the fender and immediately regretted the decision. I got it running, went through it mechanically, rebuilt the original switches and fuel valve and was able to go with all original parts everywhere except for the rectifier. I tucked a more modern unit away inside the frame.  Eventually, I  found the optional tachometer for him, to go with the tach drive that he found for me to install in place of the cam cover. It is the owner's pit bike; for when he races his vintage drag cars. Enjoy.



I had a white CA95.  For what was basically a scooter, it was pretty fun to cruise on.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Right, I guess I will have to track those down. This is the first time I've heard of the gels. Where can I get those bits?
> 
> I guess the ingrained dirt on the exhaust and that is just a rough scrubber and elbow grease?



I'm unaware of your home country, but most auto parts stores in the US have a small plastic jar of it, in the autobody aisle.  

For the exhaust, 0000 steel wool used WITH chrome polish, such as Blue Coral brand.  Do it right once, you won't do it again until the following year.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm unaware of your home country, but most auto parts stores in the US have a small plastic jar of it, in the autobody aisle.
> 
> For the exhaust, 0000 steel wool used WITH chrome polish, such as Blue Coral brand.  Do it right once, you won't do it again until the following year.



I'm in the UK, so I guess local Halfords has something similar.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 19, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Any suggestions on how I can get rid of the rust and ingrained dirt beyond wire brushes without damaging the bike? As the regular cleaning stuff doesn't cut it anymore.





-..Legacy..- said:


> Rust converter gels for what's difficult to remove, wire brush and elbow grease for the rest.  I'd probably shoot something like PB blaster at those spoke bases though.  At least until you do your next tire change, where you can wire brush and repaint what is also corroding inside under your rubber spoke guard.


Looks like Halfords does have something similar enough: www.halfords.com: Hammerite Rust Remover Gel 100ml
The exhaust will definitely be the easiest of the cleanup since it just needs a good polish.
For the rust on other parts, I really think it's just up to how anal you want to be with disassembly to get at it. If it were me, I'd pull the rear arm off so I could clean and treat the rust and then paint it and the caliper bracket off the bike. Same for the slider up front and that coolant pipe (? [I think that's what that is though I don't know for sure]). If disassembly isn't an option, it's basically what Legacy said. You'll have to get real patient with some rust remover and brushes/sandpaper so as to not mar parts around the rusty spots. 
The spokes and nipples on the wheels will be quite a bit more tricky depending on whether you want to keep them or not. A wheel rebuild would take care of that, but that'll be expensive unless you DIY. Or you could try some of that gel in a small spot first to make sure it won't damage the paint on the rim (unless you decide to mask the whole thing around every single spoke first) and then go from there if it works. You'll want to come back after with clear coat or paint to keep them from rusting again though. If that's going to wait until new tires happen, though, they apparently sell WD40 across the pond at Halfords, so the penetrant flavor of that will be what you need on those.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 19, 2017)

And from a meet today, a YSR50!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 19, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> And from a meet today, a YSR50!



They really need to bring back 2smoke street bikes.  I realize the emissions issue, but damn they were fun.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> They really need to bring back 2smoke street bikes.  I realize the emissions issue, but damn they were fun.


I wish I had someone in the picture for scale because that thing was so tiny, but it looked stupid fun. Not that I would ride it, but I can imagine why people do/did.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Found this photo with the paper work of my car, probably the only photo left of it fully built


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 20, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> I wish I had someone in the picture for scale because that thing was so tiny, but it looked stupid fun. Not that I would ride it, but I can imagine why people do/did.



Sorry, no pics. I have worked on, and ridden, those bikes (the Yamaha YSR50). Nothing else, with so little power, can bring as big a smile as riding one of these on a track/closed course. Drag a peg and you'll know what I mean. It'll scare you to death riding one on the freeway; tiny and too slow.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 20, 2017)

Sorry, no glamor shots of this one remains. This is one that came through my shop. It's on my wish list: 1986 Yamaha SRX600. Thumper engine, twin exhaust ports, twin carburetors, that open sequentially for good mid-range and a street chassis with decent brakes. It doesn't weigh much, so the handling is excellent. Me want.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 20, 2017)

Found another in my business files. Anyone recognize this one? Not stock; the mods were done early in its life.


----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

I do not own a car but if I had a choice it would be this one:














I worked at a car repair shop for 3 weeks and they had this car for restoration.
I had the honour to help the foreman who worked on this project.
The sound of this car was stunning a not quiet loud but very deep sounding V8.
The seats were VERY comfortable!
Those are the original pictures from the repair shop I worked at.

Instead of this I could post some pictures of my lawnmower If you insist on photos shot by myself.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Found this photo with the paper work of my car, probably the only photo left of it fully builtView attachment 23872


Umm...HNNNNG. Yes. Even primer'd it's so good. The Cragars and white letter tires were perfect.



Nimilex said:


> I do not own a car but if I had a choice it would be this one:


That's sweet. You don't see many 71-73 Coupes here in the States so I would image that they're even fewer and farther between across the pond.



Nimilex said:


> Instead of this I could post some pictures of my lawnmower If you insist on photos shot by myself.


Allowability of lawnmowers will be left up to @-..Legacy..- I think lol, but toss up any pictures you find online of whatever cars, trucks, bikes you like! I've lifted a few from all over the web, plus some of my own too.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 20, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Allowability of lawnmowers will be left up to @-..Legacy..- I think lol, but toss up any pictures you find online of whatever cars, trucks, bikes you like! I've lifted a few from all over the web, plus some of my own too.



If you want my opinion, yes. 

I started having my oldest rebuild rebuild little weed eater engines when he was 8, so that he could learn they weren't some magic machine.  Get them started young, sit with them, and teach them an art that pays them back for a lifetime.  I regret my divorce in this aspect, because she isn't going to teach him anything useful like that.  

Everyone has to start somewhere, so if that's the machine you maintain, it's legit. 

Here's some motivation from the dark corners of gearhead heaven


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 20, 2017)

Witnessed lawnmower races in Alabama, many years ago. The winner wasn't the best driver, on the best machine; he was the guy who could hold a line best after drinking 6 beers.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 20, 2017)

I wish I had've gotten into the auto hobby earlier in life. I probably would've had more friends growing up than I did and even though I religiously watched the weekend TV shows, my parents have always generally been indifferent, so it wasn't until college that I actually started to get my hands dirty on things. And even then the 'rents were quite wary of me doing anything because it was on a car they were paying for and I guess they didn't trust me at the time 



reptile logic said:


> Witnessed lawnmower races in Alabama, many years ago. The winner wasn't the best driver, on the best machine; he was the guy who could hold a line best after drinking 6 beers.


Sounds about right. Sweet Home it is


----------



## Garold (Nov 21, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> View attachment 23910
> 
> Found another in my business files. Anyone recognize this one? Not stock; the mods were done early in its life.




That's one nice GPz 750. My buddy's uncle got one. I was helping him installing the new tires and forged wheels on his truck when his uncle came with the bike. He is the second owner and got it for real cheap. 1982 if I remember it right and was sitting for about 8 years but still runs like a champ.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 22, 2017)

Anyone remember this significance of this car?  They've recently tried returning the trend.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 22, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Anyone remember this significance of this car?  They've recently tried returning the trend.  View attachment 24003


I seen this car before but can't think straight enough to remember fully, was it some sort of thing where they had painters paint the car?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 22, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I seen this car before but can't think straight enough to remember fully, was it some sort of thing where they had painters paint the car?



Yep, the BMW Art Cars.  There were several cars done by famous artists.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 22, 2017)

The art cars are cool. I'm a big fan of the E92 from a few years ago


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 22, 2017)

Golf 500r


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 22, 2017)

Lately I've noticed a huge increase in Mazda 3's(2006~ model) in my town, which I find odd. We usually import German cars here - Gold MK 3s and 4s, Opel Astras and Vectras(2002-2006 models),  BMWs and Audis.... 





I'm not a huge fan of them, but they are probably good if so many people are driving them.


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 23, 2017)

As much as I despise driving automatic transmissions, I'd make an exception for one of these old beauties...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 23, 2017)

I don't really like newer beetles that much but this wrc beetle is badass


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to all you fellow Americans around here. To everyone else, happy fourth Thursday of November 
Because this is a holiday for us, here's a very American race car, the Panoz LMP-1. Probably my favorite LMP ever, from back when in the American LeMans Series. And designed and built right up the road from me in Braselton too!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 25, 2017)

My first post in quite some time. Can you guess what this hot rod is, @-..Legacy..- ?


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 25, 2017)

Rimna said:


> Lately I've noticed a huge increase in Mazda 3's(2006~ model) in my town... I'm not a huge fan of them, but they are probably good if so many people are driving them.


They are! Who doesn't like an anthropomorphic hot hatch? Here's the mare in my stable:





It feels like the end of an era, though. Can the 'spirit of motion' persist in an ecologically-sustainable and responsible manner? If anyone can do it, Mazda can, and I'm rooting for them. But these sorts of material euphoric things and activities around them may need to fall to the wayside more and more as we find ways to respect and elevate living in balance on this planet.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> My first post in quite some time. Can you guess what this hot rod is, @-..Legacy..- ?



A friggin Cricket!

WB!  It's about time


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 25, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> They are! Who doesn't like an anthropomorphic hot hatch? Here's the mare in my stable:


Mazdas are really nice. They're the only ones who gave the enigmatic Wankel rotary engine a real chance. That, and they're the only ones who still make a proper roadster.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> They are! Who doesn't like an anthropomorphic hot hatch? Here's the mare in my stable:



I would never guess you had an MS3 lol.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> A friggin Cricket!
> 
> WB!  It's about time


Correct! Although, it's really a Hillman Avenger with the steering wheel moved to the other side of the car. And, thankies for the welcome wagon. I appreciate it! ^W^


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I would never guess you had an MS3 lol.


We all contain multitudes! : ) Though I just donated a mid-90s SAAB 900 SE Turbo, and will probably liquidate my '93 Mazda MX-5 and a '98 Honda Civic hatchback before too much longer. They aren't being driven anymore. I'm most reluctant of all to part with the Civic; it was my second car, I feel very attached to it, and 230k. It's simple and small enough that I can work on it solo, the parts are cheap and ubiquitous, and I've already overhauled and rebuilt a D16Y8 engine once before. Keeping the hatchback bone stock only gave it nobility over time. When I sell it, I'll never own its like again.

I feel today as if the automotive stuff may be receding from a high point of interest for me five-to-seven years ago; this is just a response to the changing world that I find myself in... it feels right now like I'm supposed to be doing other things, but circumstances in the future may change. I'm really glad I took the time when I did to casually approach auto enthusiasm, a very 20th-century affair. I would be willing to consider living somewhere where automobiles are not needed and adapt myself accordingly.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> We all contain multitudes! : ) Though I just donated a mid-90s SAAB 900 SE Turbo, and will probably liquidate my '93 Mazda MX-5 and a '98 Honda Civic hatchback before too much longer. They aren't being driven anymore. I'm most reluctant of all to part with the Civic; it was my second car, I feel very attached to it, and it's simple and small enough that I can work on it solo, the parts are cheap and ubiquitous, and I've already overhauled and rebuilt a D16Y8 engine once before.
> 
> I feel today as if the automotive stuff may be receding from a high point of interest for me five-to-seven years ago; this is just a response to the changing world that I find myself in... it feels right now like I'm supposed to be doing other things, but circumstances in the future may change. I'm really glad I took the time when I did to casually approach auto enthusiasm, a very 20th-century affair. I would be willing to consider living somewhere where automobiles are not needed and adapt myself accordingly.



You'd need to be in a super-dense populous for logistic reasons, but I know people who do just that.  40+ years old, and have never driven a car, or even had a license. 

Still, you'd never forget traveling on an empty, windy backroad with that NA Miata.  That's where true happiness is found:  That short moment where you realize just how much fun you're allowing yourself to have, without anything around you to weigh you down.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 25, 2017)

This anime and this fucking meme has made me appreciate autos more


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> This anime and this fucking meme has made me appreciate autos more



Initial D was what got me into anime.  As a car enthusiast, I loved how realistically it portrayed Tōge


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Went to look at an 05 Clk320 today to replace my stolen daily.  Figured I'd post an AMG version to convince me lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Went to look at an 05 Clk320 today to replace my stolen daily.  Figured I'd post an AMG version to convince me lol
> 
> View attachment 24244


Your civic got stolen?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Your civic got stolen?



Yeah, couple weekends ago.  I'm not salty about it.  Saved me from deciding to sell it before that subtle rod knock under Vtec became an issue 

Suckers lol.

CLK has 120k, and is only $5K


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yeah, couple weekends ago.  I'm not salty about it.  Saved me from deciding to sell it before that subtle rod knock under Vtec became an issue
> 
> Suckers lol.
> 
> CLK has 120k, and is only $5K


Damn that sucks.. 5k for the CLK doesn't seem too bad, the only thing you would have to worry about it is to lock it up better


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yeah, couple weekends ago.  I'm not salty about it.  Saved me from deciding to sell it before that subtle rod knock under Vtec became an issue
> 
> Suckers lol.
> 
> CLK has 120k, and is only $5K



Nice! A new set of shocks, maybe a couple of ball joints and a fresh set of fuzzy dice, and you're good to go.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Damn that sucks.. 5k for the CLK doesn't seem too bad, the only thing you would have to worry about it is to lock it up better



It's an EG civic.  There's like, 5 total keysets that open/start most of them.  You can't stop a car thief, only make it take 5 minutes longer if they are a professional. 



reptile logic said:


> Nice! A new set of shocks, maybe a couple of ball joints and a fresh set of fuzzy dice, and you're good to go.



More like coilovers, nasty staggered wheels, and a straight pipe


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 26, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> It feels like the end of an era, though. Can the 'spirit of motion' persist in an ecologically-sustainable and responsible manner? If anyone can do it, Mazda can, and I'm rooting for them.



I would've never guessed Speed3 either lol.
Definitely agree, though. With autonomous cars very much coming in the future, I think we're in the sunset era of the ICE powered driver's vehicle. Things like hybrids and Mazda's SCCI motor, or Skyactiv-X if you use their name brand, will extend the life of gas motors in cars for a while, but the future is definitely electric and driverless. Makes me sad. 
Granted, electric isn't all bad (see: 



), 
but when autonomy comes, those of us who want to drive might be priced out of being able to do so through insurance, registration fees, etc. etc.
All that said, I probably won't be alive when it gets to that point, so I'll keep my Supra kthnx


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 26, 2017)

Here's a '63 Split-Window Vette. Why do they have to be so expensive.....?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ;w;


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Here's a '63 Split-Window Vette. Why do they have to be so expensive.....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My all time favorite car... The nicest one I saw was a dark navy blue in the car museum in seattle, seen a few red ones like this in Vegas at the nhra nats


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 27, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> My all time favorite car... The nicest one I saw was a dark navy blue in the car museum in seattle, seen a few red ones like this in Vegas at the nhra nats


You have amazing taste. I uh... Actually kinda like the 'Vette better than the Toronado now.... Why does this car have to be so bloody expensive!!!!???? ;w;


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Why does this car have to be so bloody expensive!!!!???? ;w;


Because everyone likes them, myself included. If you want something cheap, you have to be a hipster like me and buy crappy Toyotas that no one likes 

I'm REALLY trying not to spam this thread with pictures I've got from over the years, but here's one from a few years ago. I don't think anyone posted a Saleen S7 yet. Those were dream cars for quite a while when I was younger.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 27, 2017)

Called the dealer with the CLK today.  Probably the most unprofessional person I've spoke to in a while.  Completely vague, and even said it had 9k more miles than the ad.  Kinda perturbed about that dishonesty.  

Guess I'll just finance it somewhere else and lowball him . The idea is growing on me.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Called the dealer with the CLK today.  Probably the most unprofessional person I've spoke to in a while.  Completely vague, and even said it had 9k more miles than the ad.  Kinda perturbed about that dishonesty.
> 
> Guess I'll just finance it somewhere else and lowball him . The idea is growing on me.
> 
> View attachment 24344


I'm a millennial so i'm offended by your choice of the clk beacuse only scary gang people drive them, imagine if you were sitting in class and the police came and arrested a scary gang guy who drives a clk. I am very traumatized by your choice of car and you shouldn't have it beacuse it offends me personally. A much better option would be a 2016 gt3 rs


The clk actually does seem pretty nice of a car I'm just being a dumbass again


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I'm a millennial so i'm offended by your choice of the clk beacuse only scary gang people drive them, imagine if you were sitting in class and the police came and arrested a scary gang guy who drives a clk. I am very traumatized by your choice of car and you shouldn't have it beacuse it offends me personally. A much better option would be a 2016 gt3 rsView attachment 24347
> The clk actually does seem pretty nice of a car I'm just being a dumbass again



For what the CLK would cost, I wouldn't be able to buy, but a single bare wheel from that car lol


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 28, 2017)

This is the car we currently have:





Well, it belongs to my father, but if I need to drive somewhere he lets me have it. When he purchased it, he was considering buying an audi a3(pre-2006) or a golf mk4 but in the end he opted for the opel vectra caravan because he needs the space for when he goes to our countryside. 
The car feels pretty good to drive... except that it had a whole bunch of engine problems when we got it. At one point two years ago it gave out on the highway and luckily there were no cars around to crash in it.  I don't remember the details of what went wrong because when it comes to cars I'm like "Does it move when I push the pedals? Yes - good. No - I'm taking the bus". But anyway, it was an engine failure of sorts and it was rather costly to repair.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 28, 2017)

We need more wagons in Murica. Instead you have heathens like me who have extremely unnecessarily large pickup trucks.

@-..Legacy..- you're serious about the CLK? I thought I remembered that gen having, umm, electrical gremlins pretty frequently. Or is that the previous version?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 28, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> We need more wagons in Murica. Instead you have heathens like me who have extremely unnecessarily large pickup trucks.
> 
> @-..Legacy..- you're serious about the CLK? I thought I remembered that gen having, umm, electrical gremlins pretty frequently. Or is that the previous version?



Wiring doesn't bother me, as it's part of my job to troubleshoot electrical systems on aircraft.   Cars are simple in comparison.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 28, 2017)

Ah, it all makes sense now. The auto industry is trying to catch up with aerospace, but it's not there yet. Even still, the way things have gotten with needing proprietary diagnostic tools just to check CEL codes and such kind of sucks IMO. I'm also a Luddite, though, so my opinion is probably bad.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 28, 2017)

Here is my dirt bike (the top one) I have no idea what model it is so if any of you know, that would help me a bit, im guessing a 75cc



Then also here is my mountain bike beacuse im currently searching for a new one even though i'm still recovering from a crash in August


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 28, 2017)

First car I remember that my family had, growing up. A 1984 Plymouth Voyager....




Although, my mother had an '88 Tempo as a commuter car, but hers was a medium blue.


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 29, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> First car I remember that my family had, growing up. A 1984 Plymouth Voyager....


I actually saw an old Voyager the other day and it looked exactly like this one pictured.  The paint was even shiny!  I remember these growing up and they were all pretty beat up, even back then.  Still see them all the time (mostly 2nd gen) around here, though most are rust buckets...  I'd love to find a turbo with a 5 speed!

And speaking of Tempo's,  I have a coworker that has one with AWD and she frekin loves that thing...


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 29, 2017)

Bugeyes at the local meet last night


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 29, 2017)

1932 ford 5 window


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2017)

Rimna said:


>


I wonder who built these two trucks? If only there was some sort of hint on the truck somewhere....


----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)

I like old BMW's and new


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2017)

My favorite Bimmer. The rare 507 sports car.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Here is my dirt bike (the top one) I have no idea what model it is so if any of you know, that would help me a bit, im guessing a 75cc
> View attachment 24402
> Then also here is my mountain bike beacuse im currently searching for a new one even though i'm still recovering from a crash in August
> View attachment 24403



Give me the 4th through 8th vin number and I'll tell you.  It's on the steering neck of the frame, and is probably an 85, 110, or 125cc


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Give me the 4th through 8th vin number and I'll tell you.  It's on the steering neck of the frame, and is probably an 85, 110, or 125cc


Thanks I will try to find it when I get home.
But now here is the Bmw m1


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 29, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I wonder who built these two trucks? If only there was some sort of hint on the truck somewhere....


There might be. 
Speaking of which, tailgate banners need to make a comeback! Like on this 1993 Ram W350. Cummins diesel, ZF 5 speed. Do want.


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 29, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> There might be.
> Speaking of which, tailgate banners need to make a comeback! Like on this 1993 Ram W350. Cummins diesel, ZF 5 speed. Do want.


*Drools*


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Give me the 4th through 8th vin number and I'll tell you.  It's on the steering neck of the frame, and is probably an 85, 110, or 125cc


Its D16C i think, I could post the whole vin if you want me to


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 29, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Its D16C i think, I could post the whole vin if you want me to



Depending on the year, It's a probably a DR-Z 85.  Don't post your VIN

The 10th digit is the year, by the way.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Depending on the year, It's a probably a DR-Z 85.  Don't post your VIN
> 
> The 10th digit is the year, by the way.


Im pretty sure its a 2006, it looks like its a rm85


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 30, 2017)

I've been binging Top Gear and more specifically their specials. Man... it's beautiful.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 30, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I've been binging Top Gear and more specifically their specials. Man... it's beautiful.


*OLIVER!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 30, 2017)

Scorpen said:


> *Drools*


I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this over those.



Rimna said:


> I've been binging Top Gear and more specifically their specials. Man... it's beautiful.


I've got seasons 3 through 21 all saved on my PC, so I do this too lol. The Vietnam and US Deep South specials are tied as my favorites of the special episodes, though they're all great.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 30, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> I've got seasons 3 through 21 all saved on my PC, so I do this too lol. The Vietnam and US Deep South specials are tied as my favorites of the special episodes, though they're all great.



My favorite is the Botswana special. And after watching it, I thought about what car I'd get if I was put in a situation like that. At first I thought I should go for a vw golf mk2 but after a while I decided it's too heavy. If I could, I'd get a Daewoo Tico to go through the same course the crew did. Those cars are deceptively tough.

I also really love the Africa special, where they bought a Subaru, a BMW and a Volvo. I don't know, I guess I just have a thing for Africa.  

The episode in Bolivia was thrilling to watch as well. I'm not sure I could force myself to go through that death road. And then that barren landscape up in the mountains... jesus... and I'm honestly surprised that the toyota performed so poorly there.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 30, 2017)

If you're a Top Gear junkie, you'l know what this little oddity is, @Rimna .


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 30, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> If you're a Top Gear junkie, you'l know what this little oddity is, @Rimna .



I won't answer that one, but there's a big hint in there!



Rimna said:


> The episode in Bolivia was thrilling to watch as well.


I actually kind of derped and forgot about that one! Call that one 1.5 on my favorites list and the Botswana special might have to be 1.51 haha. They're all good. Got a favorite challenge? Like the cheap cars, boats, etc. etc.?
Also, I'll admit that I had to look up what a Daewoo Tico is. Curb weight of 1500lbs. LOL.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Wiring doesn't bother me, as it's part of my job to troubleshoot electrical systems on aircraft.   Cars are simple in comparison.



I was a radar tech back in the day; could diagnose and repair stuff down to component level. I can do the same for things that move. As for things that sit there and calculate stuff; I Am Lost. The confessions of a high-technology luddite.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 30, 2017)

Still, the P50 wasn't nearly as ugly as this


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 30, 2017)

I want to shoot it, now!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 1, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> I actually kind of derped and forgot about that one! Call that one 1.5 on my favorites list and the Botswana special might have to be 1.51 haha. They're all good. Got a favorite challenge? Like the cheap cars, boats, etc. etc.?
> Also, I'll admit that I had to look up what a Daewoo Tico is. Curb weight of 1500lbs. LOL.



I rather like the Man with a Van challenge. The ol' Scandinavian Flick is hysterical.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Im pretty sure its a 2006, it looks like its a rm85



It will have a "6" in the 10th digit of the VIN, if that's the case.  All 2001-2009 are just 1-9 in that location, instead of a letter designation.

*edit, I thought you meant the bike in back, when you said "top one is mine"*

That's definitely an RM85 in front.


----------



## Simo (Dec 1, 2017)

Perfect for otters:


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 1, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I rather like the Man with a Van challenge. The ol' Scandinavian Flick is hysterical.


Yes! Hamster rolling his postage stamp was hilarious. The cheap Porsche and cheap Alfa Romeo challenges were good ones too.
And to bump the drag racing theme from earlier because I'm a little bored, here's another from Southern Nats. Steve Torrence in the near lane and Scott Palmer in the far lane with the wheelie action.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It will have a "6" in the 10th digit of the VIN, if that's the case.  All 2001-2009 are just 1-9 in that location, instead of a letter designation.
> 
> *edit, I thought you meant the bike in back, when you said "top one is mine"*
> 
> That's definitely an RM85 in front.


Know anything about the rm85? Like are they good bikes or should I sell it and look for a bigger one, I got this bike when I was 14 or so


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 1, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Know anything about the rm85? Like are they good bikes or should I sell it and look for a bigger one, I got this bike when I was 14 or so



I'd still rock an RM85 on a trail.  Maybe not a big hillclimb, but it's a fun ride.  

I personally like 125 2 strokes, and 250 4 strokes.  I keep my stupid ass off 450's to preserve the ability to live lol.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

2018 camaro zl1 1le


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 3, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> 2018 camaro zl1 1leView attachment 24568


OH DORIFTO!
This thread needs more of that too. This is definitely an old Drift Tengoku clip, but I have no idea from when lol
That JZX81 Chaser at the back of the line is so freakin awesome too. 1JZ engine no shit.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 4, 2017)

More drift goodness. This time it's Ryan Tuerck in his 1JZ S13 over here on the east coast.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm starting to really like the Audis:





Obviously not just this model in particular but the brand as a whole.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 5, 2017)

Rimna said:


> I'm starting to really like the Audis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Audi has always made solid vehicles, and are usually well-powered.  I had an early Audi 80q back in high school running a swapped VR6 drivetrain.  A buddy of mine is currently driving an S4, and it's no slouch.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm not much of a German auto enthusiast, but I have to admit that there are nice ones out there. The R8 is in that group for sure. 
Also, I had to google what an 80Q is/was. One of those with a VR6 would be SWEET. Was it a 2.8?


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 5, 2017)

GAH. Rebuilding brake calipers and tore a boot  Anger and such.

To make me feel better, and I'm surprised no one posted this yet, 2019 Corvette Zr1. Dat wang. Functional aero is hot.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

Well, finally found something to replace my stolen Civic coupe.  $750 lol.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Well, finally found something to replace my stolen Civic coupe.  $750 lol. View attachment 24843


Oh wow! That's a Subaru SVX!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh wow! That's a Subaru SVX!



It sure is   Rare FWD model makes baby Jesus cry though 

Still, it's just a daily to putz around in.  Slam it on its nuts, some dished wheels, done.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

The south has baked the paint, but that's better than the usual rust issues.


----------



## Simo (Dec 6, 2017)

I would really like this, because I like the truck, and loved the show:


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It sure is   Rare FWD model makes baby Jesus cry though
> 
> Still, it's just a daily to putz around in.  Slam it on its nuts, some dished wheels, done.


YES. Please.  
I haven't seen an SVX in quite a while but they're one of those cars that makes me squeal like a little kid every time I see one


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 6, 2017)

I really like the SVX's odd greenhouse. It's so weird!!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

It's all about that EG33 3.3L flat 6.  They sound evil at high rpm with a proper exhaust. 

This is what they sound like with long tube headers (rammed into an Impreza coupe  )


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 6, 2017)

Would you do exhaust too? That sounds righteous for sure. 

And I feel the need to keep the drift+JZ thing going, so here's another old one of some good sliding. Fast Kenny in his old MKIV Supra back in 2011


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 6, 2017)

Anybody here like the Corvair?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Would you do exhaust too? That sounds righteous for sure.
> 
> And I feel the need to keep the drift+JZ thing going, so here's another old one of some good sliding. Fast Kenny in his old MKIV Supra back in 2011



Yes, but only if I can find a set of those headers.  He didn't make very many sets of those longtubes. 

Haha I remember that drift publicity stunt.  

I'll raise you some crazier stuff


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anybody here like the Corvair?



Goofiest factory cooling fan belt setup in history.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Goofiest factory cooling fan belt setup in history.


The Corvair is part of the reason why I love Chevy so much... XD


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yes, but only if I can find a set of those headers.  He didn't make very many sets of those longtubes.


I see. I know how that is. Getting stuff for all my old Toyotas is basically that way. There was actual HKS, TRD, etc. aftermarket support back when but most of those parts have disappeared by now.



-..Legacy..- said:


> Haha I remember that drift publicity stunt.
> I'll raise you some crazier stuff


YES! I haven't watched that one in several years, but it's a favorite of mine for sure. 

And I had to look up that fan belt. Dammit Chevy


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The Corvair is part of the reason why I love Chevy so much... XD



This one's for you, then.  LS swapped Corvair.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> This one's for you, then.  LS swapped Corvair.
> View attachment 24859


Nice! And, that's my favorite model year for the Corvair, too. I liked how it was designed to be a smaller and more European-flavored Impala. Too bad that the wonderful second-gen Corvair had to pay for all of the sins of the first-gen.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 7, 2017)

1 of 1 Ascari A10. Who else remembers this from Top Gear a long while back?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 8, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Also, I had to google what an 80Q is/was. One of those with a VR6 would be SWEET. Was it a 2.8?



The 2.8 VR6 (Vee-Riehenmotor, or Vee-straight) was all that was available in the states back in the day. 

People still have a hard time grasping it was a V6 engine, with only one cylinder head.  A truly beautiful engine design with a great exhaust growl.

FYI:  I picked up the SVX today.  I have a lot of work to do, that wasn't really told when I asked about it originally.  Kudos to him for taking excellent photos to hide a lot of issues lol.  It was still worth the price, so I drove it home anyways


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2017)

I love me some Nascar crashes. <3


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> The 2.8 VR6 (Vee-Riehenmotor, or Vee-straight) was all that was available in the states back in the day.


TIL. And yes, that 15 degree vee is cool. And the older, smaller VR6s don't sound too bad, but the 3.2 in the MKIV Golf R sounds so crappy in my opinion. They rasp worse than VQs somehow.

ALSO I'D LIKE TO SAY THAT I APPRECIATE FOUR WHEEL DRIVE. Got my damn company truck stuck on the side of the road yesterday morning because it's 2WD. Seriously, the side lugs of the tires were just off the edge of the pavement and the thing got fkn stuck in someone's yard. GAH. The snow might've had an effect too, but I'm going to blame them buying us two wheel drive trucks instead.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 10, 2017)

The R32 is obscenely loud with certain exhausts, I do agree. 

In Ohio, they seem to rust faster than bare steel.  For that reason alone, I can forgo the rarity of 5000 made, and be happy never owning one.  Too many issues to make it a worthwhile investment, personally.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 10, 2017)

Fiat uno turbo. I love hatchbacks and even if this one might look shitty... I assure you it isnt.
It is part of a group of cars known here in italy as "the coffins of the 90' "(together with the golf gti, the renault 5 turbo, the peugeot 205 1.9 gti) . It weighs only 800 kilos and has 130hp. It could reach speeds up to 210 kph (like 125 mph). It had no abs no powersteering no airbags and his wheels were as thin as a bicycle, and thats why they call them that way.
I own the non turbo version. Is not powerful at all... But with those cars you really learned to drive.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 10, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> Fiat uno turbo. I love hatchbacks and even if this one might look shitty... I assure you it isnt.
> It is part of a group of cars known here in italy as "the coffins of the 90' "(together with the golf gti, the renault 5 turbo, the peugeot 205 1.9 gti) . It weighs only 800 kilos and has 130hp. It could reach speeds up to 210 kph (like 125 mph). It had no abs no powersteering no airbags and his wheels were as thin as a bicycle, and thats why they call them that way.
> I own the non turbo version. Is not powerful at all... But with those cars you really learned to drive.



I've had a couple MK1 GTi's here in the states, and am very familiar with the soda can feeling.  Fun little cars with great gearing.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I've had a couple MK1 GTi's here in the states, and am very familiar with the soda can feeling.  Fun little cars with great gearing.


The gearing is right... But in the uno the shifting mechanism is horrible. The shifter leverages joints are stuck together with plastic bearings that after a month of use wear out ant the shift stick takes a lot of play... And i mean a lot... When i'm in first gear my friends arent able to tell if i'm in first third or fifth


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 10, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> The gearing is right... But in the uno the shifting mechanism is horrible. The shifter leverages joints are stuck together with plastic bearings that after a month of use wear out ant the shift stick takes a lot of play... And i mean a lot... When i'm in first gear my friends arent able to tell if i'm in first third or fifth



For the Rabbit/Golf, we have heim joint rod end upgrades.  Better than replacing the $50 bushing kit every couple years.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> For the Rabbit/Golf, we have heim joint rod end upgrades.  Better than replacing the $50 bushing kit every couple years.


Sadly for the uno there isn't such thing


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 10, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> Sadly for the uno there isn't such thing



Sounds like you should make a set


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sounds like you should make a set


Heh i wish i was able to... And... How exactly are those joints upgraded?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 10, 2017)

Take out the ball mount, possibly upsize the hole for the appropriate bolt shank size, use a bolt through the new heim joint rod end.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 25090 Take out the ball mount, possibly upsize the hole for the appropriate bolt shank size, use a bolt through the new heim joint rod end.


Now that you showed me how they're done i think it wouldnt be too hard to make them... I could even use a new steel rod instead of the stock ones and just thread them and stick some heim joints on them


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 10, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> Now that you showed me how they're done i think it wouldnt be too hard to make them... I could even use a new steel rod instead of the stock ones and just thread them and stick some heim joints on them



Pretty much.  Just be mindful of the length of each rod.  Changing the length, changes the throw of each movement higher or lower.

If you just use threaded stock, you wouldn't have to thread anything.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 10, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Pretty much.  Just be mindful of the length of each rod.  Changing the length, changes the throw of each movement higher or lower.


Short throw shifter diy


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 10, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> Short throw shifter diy



It depends on which rod.  There is a lateral movement rod, and a throw movement rod.  Figure it out at stock lengths first to prove the process, then mess around with the throw length.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

2008 lotus exige


I kinda want to get one of these or a elise in the future beacuse they seem reasonably priced


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> 2008 lotus exigeView attachment 25129
> I kinda want to get one of these or a elise in the future beacuse they seem reasonably priced


always loved lotuses... little sporty cars with not so big of an engine... but they must be so fun


----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> 2008 lotus exigeView attachment 25129
> I kinda want to get one of these or a elise in the future beacuse they seem reasonably priced



Supercharged 2ZZ Toyota Celica GTS motor


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 11, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Supercharged 2ZZ Toyota Celica GTS motor


Didn't you say you had one of these? How are they, whats your experience with it?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Didn't you say you had one of these? How are they, whats your experience with it?



I had one for a short time.  Completely fucking impractical, but a complete hoot to drive.  Can't use the rear view mirror because all you see is intercooler, look like a fool getting in and out, the charger whine will give you migraines for days.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 11, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> always loved lotuses... little sporty cars with not so big of an engine... but they must be so fun


Slow car fast is the only way to live. That's why I'm not so sure I want to mess with my Poopra too much. It hasn't got much power and doesn't weigh much either and that makes it so chuckable 

This is the only I picture I took of all the snow we got, but there's an automobile in it so I think it works


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 13, 2017)

370z I sorta like these more then the gtr


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)

Here's the mk4 tdi I sometimes talk about, not my car but I daily drive it. I love this car, so much fun.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Here's the mk4 tdi I sometimes talk about, not my car but I daily drive it. I love this car, so much fun.View attachment 25258


nice.... just today i tried a golf 2.0 tdi... damn that thing moves
these are my two dayly rides:


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Here's the mk4 tdi I sometimes talk about, not my car but I daily drive it. I love this car, so much fun.View attachment 25258


ROLL COAL BRO


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 14, 2017)

For real though, a buddy of mine had a MKIII Jetta TDI with a smoke tune on it. I hate coal rolling in general, but it was kind of funny from that thing. 

I saw this one on the facebooks. Thought it was funny. For what it's worth, I daily one of these, though not this one specifically. Anyone know the make and model? Bonus points for the year or version, at least.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 16, 2017)

Nothing on that last one? K fine 

The diesel stuff reminded me of this really well done video Vibrant Performance put together for last year's Ultimate Callout Challenge. I love this, but I'm also a closeted truck bro, among other things...


----------



## 134 (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok... I'm not really a fan of SUV or pickups but when I need one for work or else I would buy myself a Landrover Defender
And that's why:


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 17, 2017)

My town has been teeming with these lately:






 and the 2-door yellow ones.


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Dec 18, 2017)

This is my baby, 1969 Mustang Mach 1


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 18, 2017)

HuskyLover101 said:


> This is my baby, 1969 Mustang Mach 1View attachment 25393


Damn! Beautiful car! <3


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 18, 2017)

HuskyLover101 said:


> This is my baby, 1969 Mustang Mach 1View attachment 25393


Me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hot damn, that is gorgeous.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 19, 2017)

VW Type 2 Truck.


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 20, 2017)

Well, I'm stuck inside instead of working on my current project thanks to the weather. Again. Not having a garage to work in isn't great. 
But anywho, I heard an ad for Monster Jam on the radio yesterday, so here's my favorite version of Bigfoot, this one from 1996 or so


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 24, 2017)

This thread's been pretty quiet lately...
But GREAT NEWS. I got my Christmas present to myself back on the road today! It's a 1985 Celica Supra L-Type. I've got a few more things to clean up on it, but for the most part it just needs tires and registration and it'll be good to go. I'm so excited


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm back~!
Anyone here a fan of classic Mercedes?


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey, welcome back!
I am a bit. Pagodas are awesome for sure, but I'm more of a fan of the 80s Benzes, especially the big W126 coupes


----------



## Greasshoper22 (Dec 27, 2017)

[QUOT="P_Dragon, post: 5800259, member: 114389"]For real though, a buddy of mine had a MKIII Jetta TDI with a smoke tune on it. I hate coal rolling in general, but it was kind of funny from that thing.

I saw this one on the facebooks. Thought it was funny. For what it's worth, I daily one of these, though not this one specifically. Anyone know the make and model? Bonus points for the year or version, at least.
[/QUOTE]

Unless the front bumper has been replaced that’d be a 2006 Lincoln LS, V8 variant as that is all that was offered in 06.


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 27, 2017)

Jensen Interceptor


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 27, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Jensen Interceptor


Oooh! Gorgeous automobile! Probably the second-prettiest British car, after the Jag E-Type.


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 27, 2017)

Bristol Fighter, my personal favourite


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 27, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Bristol Fighter, my personal favourite


Oh wow... Not too many people know about Bristols. OwO


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 28, 2017)

Greasshoper22 said:


> P_Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > For real though, a buddy of mine had a MKIII Jetta TDI with a smoke tune on it. I hate coal rolling in general, but it was kind of funny from that thing.
> ...



Yup, it's an 06, though second gen LSEs were basically the same as the 06s. I'm surprised someone else knew that lol
Also, welcome and nice Wankel 
I need a doritomobile in my life, but I have to offload a Toyota or several before I take that plunge lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 28, 2017)

Here's a car that has a strong sentimental connection to me. My late grandfather had a 1957 Ford back in the day, and he'd always talk about how much he loved that car, which was sadly taken away from him from his vengeful father when he got my grandmother pregnant. I'm pretty sure that if I were try to get my hands on a classic, it'd be a blue and white '57 Ford, much like this one:


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 28, 2017)

Apparently Lambo have a SUV


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 28, 2017)

Rimna said:


> Apparently Lambo have a SUV


Bleh, Lambo shouldn't do that. It's bad enough that Porsche sold out and built a SUV, but they're German and tend to put much more care into building cars than the rather carefree and easygoing Italians. Time will tell if the Lambo Urus is a good car.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 28, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Bleh, Lambo shouldn't do that. It's bad enough that Porsche sold out and built a SUV, but they're German and tend to put much more care into building cars than the rather carefree and easygoing Italians. Time will tell if the Lambo Urus is a good car.



I find them eccentric and honestly what's the point even? It's not like the cayenne is as good as a rover, at least not that I'm aware of.

[edit]
Although, by the looks of it, the Urus will survive the roads in my part of the world, unlike the other breeds of Lambos which are too low for our shitty infrastructure.
[/edit]


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 28, 2017)

This is not Lamborghinis first attempt at an SUV. There was the LM002 produced 1986 to 1993.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 28, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> This is not Lamborghinis first attempt at an SUV. There was the LM002 produced 1986 to 1993.


Goddang! I totally forgot about that! _Facepaws._
BTW, nice SL Mercs in the background. <3


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 28, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Bleh, Lambo shouldn't do that. It's bad enough that Porsche sold out and built a SUV, but they're German and tend to put much more care into building cars than the rather carefree and easygoing Italians. Time will tell if the Lambo Urus is a good car.


SUVs and crossovers are the cash cows and have been for long enough that that's what everybody's doing to not lose market share. The Cayenne was the first proper one, but all major brands have them now. Just this year Jag came out with the F-Pace, Alfa with the Stelvio, Maserati has the Levante, Tesla launched the Model X to name a few to go along with the Urus in that market segment.

Also, can somebody anybody tell me why the 80s were so freakin awesome? I am in love with this digital dash


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 28, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> SUVs and crossovers are the cash cows and have been for long enough that that's what everybody's doing to not lose market share. The Cayenne was the first proper one, but all major brands have them now. Just this year Jag came out with the F-Pace, Alfa with the Stelvio, Maserati has the Levante, Tesla launched the Model X to name a few to go along with the Urus in that market segment.
> 
> Also, can somebody anybody tell me why the 80s were so freakin awesome? I am in love with this digital dashView attachment 25828


Is this the dash to the Chevy S-10/Blazer or GMC S-15/Jimmy?


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 28, 2017)

No, it's my 85 Celica Supra. I can't resist and may or may not have been driving it without tags or insurance.... 
Unfortunately the tach is intermittent, the temp gauge doesn't work, and the fuel gauge is questionable, though none of those are really big deals.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 28, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> No, it's my 85 Celica Supra. I can't resist and may or may not have been driving it without tags or insurance....
> Unfortunately the tach is intermittent, the temp gauge doesn't work, and the fuel gauge is questionable, though none of those are really big deals.


Oooh! Can I see some pics of it?


----------



## Scorpen (Dec 29, 2017)

Over the years I've noticed PT Cruisers get way more hate than they deserve.  I bought an 08 stick shift about 5 years ago because it was the newest car I could afford without going broke.  Mine had just over 80k on the clock when I bought it and as of now it's just shy of 200k.  Anyone I've ever heard complain about them doesn't ever seem to have a valid argument as to why they hate them other than "it's a PT Cruiser".  Only thing I've done is follow the maintenance schedule in the owners manual and I've had 0 issues with mine all these years/miles.  I'm nothing more than a shade tree mechanic on a good day and own no special tools. I've never had any issues doing maintenance on mine so I find the whole "they are a pain to work on" argument invalid as well.  The only real complaint I would have was the stock shifter bushings SUCKED! 20 dollars and 2 hours to install a set of boogers made an incredible difference with the way it shifts.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 29, 2017)

Scorpen said:


> Over the years I've noticed PT Cruisers get way more hate than they deserve.  I bought an 08 stick shift about 5 years ago because it was the newest car I could afford without going broke.  Mine had just over 80k on the clock when I bought it and as of now it's just shy of 200k.  Anyone I've ever heard complain about them doesn't ever seem to have a valid argument as to why they hate them other than "it's a PT Cruiser".  Only thing I've done is follow the maintenance schedule in the owners manual and I've had 0 issues with mine all these years/miles.  I'm nothing more than a shade tree mechanic on a good day and own no special tools. I've never had any issues doing maintenance on mine so I find the whole "they are a pain to work on" argument invalid as well.  The only real complaint I would have was the stock shifter bushings SUCKED! 20 dollars and 2 hours to install a set of boogers made an incredible difference with the way it shifts.


Anyone who's played GranTurismo 3 on the PS2 will probably have nostalgia for this car. It was one of choices for first car in the game. :3
Although, in that game, I think I chose a Mazda MX-5 Miata. Gotta have RWD. :3


----------



## Greasshoper22 (Dec 29, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Yup, it's an 06, though second gen LSEs were basically the same as the 06s. I'm surprised someone else knew that lol
> Also, welcome and nice Wankel
> I need a doritomobile in my life, but I have to offload a Toyota or several before I take that plunge lol



I’ll be honest, I knew what the car was but I had to read up on the differences to try to identify v6/V8. One of my teachers had one when they were first released and I really liked the shape but didn’t know what it was back then. 

Thanks for the welcome, first time using the forum here despite having an account for ten years lol. I love the RX and rotary family, grew up with em, raced em, and currently have 2 first gen RX7s. They’re definitely not a car for the mechanically disinclined. I’ve also a 1952 Willy’s M38 and daily an 08 Z06. Sounds like you’re a Toyota fan, don’t know much about em but I rolled a Hilux into a ravine whilst off roading several years ago.


----------



## Greasshoper22 (Dec 29, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Bleh, Lambo shouldn't do that. It's bad enough that Porsche sold out and built a SUV, but they're German and tend to put much more care into building cars than the rather carefree and easygoing Italians. Time will tell if the Lambo Urus is a good car.



The Maccans are actually pretty fun and nimble, didn’t drive like anything I’d expected a small suv to. The Cayennes on the other hand are complete garbage.


----------



## Greasshoper22 (Dec 29, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> SUVs and crossovers are the cash cows and have been for long enough that that's what everybody's doing to not lose market share. The Cayenne was the first proper one, but all major brands have them now. Just this year Jag came out with the F-Pace, Alfa with the Stelvio, Maserati has the Levante, Tesla launched the Model X to name a few to go along with the Urus in that market segment.
> 
> Also, can somebody anybody tell me why the 80s were so freakin awesome? I am in love with this digital dashView attachment 25828



Out of all of those the Tesla is the only one that doesn’t feel like cheap crap, plus gulling doors are just plain cool lol!  Having driven all but the Stelvio I can honestly say the others feel cheap with the Maserati being the worst of the 4, definitely doesn’t seem like a 75k SUV. 

I love the Mazda 626 digital dash, the 300ZX is a close second though.


----------



## Greasshoper22 (Dec 29, 2017)

Side note, is there a way to multi quote on this forum?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 29, 2017)

Scorpen said:


> Over the years I've noticed PT Cruisers get way more hate than they deserve.  I bought an 08 stick shift about 5 years ago because it was the newest car I could afford without going broke.  Mine had just over 80k on the clock when I bought it and as of now it's just shy of 200k.  Anyone I've ever heard complain about them doesn't ever seem to have a valid argument as to why they hate them other than "it's a PT Cruiser".  Only thing I've done is follow the maintenance schedule in the owners manual and I've had 0 issues with mine all these years/miles.  I'm nothing more than a shade tree mechanic on a good day and own no special tools. I've never had any issues doing maintenance on mine so I find the whole "they are a pain to work on" argument invalid as well.  The only real complaint I would have was the stock shifter bushings SUCKED! 20 dollars and 2 hours to install a set of boogers made an incredible difference with the way it shifts.


My mother has a 2005 PT Cruiser that she bought brand new. 170k miles and most of the problems have been just been parts wearing down. It still runs great. I imagine most of the hate is because of the look. Many feel it does not accomplish the 30's look that Chrysler intended with this model (I think it looks a lot like the Airflow they developed in the mid 30's, and ironically both have had poor marketing).


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

Hmm, I'm sorry for forgetting my own thread 

Been neglecting my FAF usage recently lol


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> For real though, a buddy of mine had a MKIII Jetta TDI with a smoke tune on it. I hate coal rolling in general, but it was kind of funny from that thing.
> 
> I saw this one on the facebooks. Thought it was funny. For what it's worth, I daily one of these, though not this one specifically. Anyone know the make and model? Bonus points for the year or version, at least.
> View attachment 25265



Lincoln LS V8 Ultimate on BBS LMs, probably a '05 model (but modded, so who knows)


----------



## Leinad433 (Dec 29, 2017)

Damn you guys are rocking cars and im out here rocking myself on the couch. If anything, the only car I've ever had to test drive was a Ford raptor on a farm... It's not bad but driving isn't my thing. I can't sit in cars anymore since my friends can't drive for s*** 

Full force into another car on a highroad with no cars moving. Not the best moment ever.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 29, 2017)

Greasshoper22 said:


> Side note, is there a way to multi quote on this forum?


Yeah. You can actually reply to multiple messages in the same message. Just hit reply to another message after you finish the first reply.


Leinad433 said:


> Damn you guys are rocking cars and im out here rocking myself on the couch. If anything, the only car I've ever had to test drive was a Ford raptor on a farm... It's not bad but driving isn't my thing. I can't sit in cars anymore since my friends can't drive for s***
> 
> Full force into another car on a highroad with no cars moving. Not the best moment ever.


That sure is an interesting Pikachu face.


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 29, 2017)

Lotus Elan


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 29, 2017)

Of course the best look for the lotus elan




Emma Peel (Diana Rigg)


----------



## Leinad433 (Dec 29, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah. You can actually reply to multiple messages in the same message. Just hit reply to another message after you finish the first reply.
> 
> That sure is an interesting Pikachu face.


Me and pikachu share the same face from time to time 

Pikachu is my Boi and I'm it's Boi 
Also It's my Derp face for sticky situations. 
PIKA PIKA BOI!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 29, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Of course the best look for the lotus elan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh! Lotuses are nice! ^w^
Although, if we're talking about a set of wheels Diana Rigg had, I personally prefer this one:




This was her car in the 007 movie, On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969).


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 29, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oooh! Can I see some pics of it?


Sure! I'll leave these as thumbnails to not blow up the page
It didn't run, so of course I have a picture of it on the trailer

In all it's glorious 80s brown-ness

The interior is probably the best part of the whole thing

And then of course the old billboard sticker to make sure people know what it is


----------



## P_Dragon (Dec 29, 2017)

Greasshoper22 said:


> I’ll be honest, I knew what the car was but I had to read up on the differences to try to identify v6/V8. One of my teachers had one when they were first released and I really liked the shape but didn’t know what it was back then.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, first time using the forum here despite having an account for ten years lol. I love the RX and rotary family, grew up with em, raced em, and currently have 2 first gen RX7s. They’re definitely not a car for the mechanically disinclined. I’ve also a 1952 Willy’s M38 and daily an 08 Z06. Sounds like you’re a Toyota fan, don’t know much about em but I rolled a Hilux into a ravine whilst off roading several years ago.


Yep, I am a little bit of a Toyota fan. I have...several, all from between 1982 and 1985. I need a first gen pickup/Hilux to get the collection a little more rounded at some point.
Just about all my friends are old school Japanese car guys and I am all about all of the cars from back then though. A rotary is very high on the want list. Are your first gens SAs or FBs or one of each?



-..Legacy..- said:


> Lincoln LS V8 Ultimate on BBS LMs, probably a '05 model (but modded, so who knows)


Bingo. 06 but close enough. And welcome back!


----------



## Greasshoper22 (Dec 29, 2017)

P_Dragon said:


> Yep, I am a little bit of a Toyota fan. I have...several, all from between 1982 and 1985. I need a first gen pickup/Hilux to get the collection a little more rounded at some point.
> Just about all my friends are old school Japanese car guys and I am all about all of the cars from back then though. A rotary is very high on the want list. Are your first gens SAs or FBs or one of each?



Nice. I’d love to add a few Toyotas from that era to my collection, always been a fan of boxy/angular Japanese cars of the 80s. Same with my group of friends too, we’re all old school Japanes fans with a leaning towards the rotary, a few of us have a trip to Japan planed for August.

One of each. I’ve got a modified 85 and a 78 build date 1979 SA, from what I’ve been able to research on the SA it appears to have been one of the first 300 or so built and has been a long term restoration project that will remain as stock as the day it left Mazda.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 2, 2018)

Here's a hyper-obscure military vehicle. It ain't a Land Rover. It's an Austin Gipsy. And let the misspelling of "gypsy" clue you in on the success of the vehicle.


----------



## Greasshoper22 (Jan 3, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Not enough military vehicles in this thread. I like military vehicles, especially the old deuce and a halfs like this M49 tanker truck:
> 
> 
> I drove one similar to this at one of my old jobs, although it was in much rougher shape. I spent an entire summer doing nothing but driving it around all day. One of the funnest jobs I've had yet, and getting paid to do it was icing on the cake! The one I drove was built in 1957, but after 56 years it still ran just fine! The seat was hard as a rock, air conditioning was achieved by propping the windshield open, and no power steering! Muscling that big steering wheel each day for four months definitely helped to build some strength in my arms and upper body.



Nice Deuce, I’ve always wanted one but the impracticality has kept me from pulling the trigger. It’s amazing how well these simple machines hold up. I bought a 1952 Willys M38 a few years ago, guy I got it from said his dad bought it off the government out of Ft. Hood then he drove it to school and back for may years. After the kids and grand kids gout a hold of it she slowly deteriorated but it’s still got its original Go Devil and trans/transfer case. Body is pretty rough but it’ll start right up every time and go anywhere the ATVs/SXSs go.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 3, 2018)

Greasshoper22 said:


> One of each. I’ve got a modified 85 and a 78 build date 1979 SA, from what I’ve been able to research on the SA it appears to have been one of the first 300 or so built and has been a long term restoration project that will remain as stock as the day it left Mazda.


Sweet. Between them, the folks I know own six (I think) SA/FB RX7s, plus three FCs lol. And literal piles of rotary parts. They have problems haha.



Shane McNair said:


> Not enough military vehicles in this thread.


Good point! I want an M35A2, but with as much as prices have gone up on them, yeah no. One would probably do better on fuel than my Ram though...
I've always thought HEMTTs are freakin sweet. I remember watching a Discovery/Science Channel (something like that) show on them when I was a kid and I've been a fan ever since.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 5, 2018)

For some reason, I'm an idiot and am in the garage working on my car, even though the garage is barely warmer than the 20 something it is outside....but anyways, I posted the digi dash in my 85 L-Type, so here's the analog dash from my other (running) Celica Supra, my 82 P-Type. The 85mph speedo is a sweet relic of the early 80s


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 5, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> For some reason, I'm an idiot and am in the garage working on my car, even though the garage is barely warmer than the 20 something it is outside....but anyways, I posted the digi dash in my 85 L-Type, so here's the analog dash from my other (running) Celica Supra, my 82 P-Type. The 85mph speedo is a sweet relic of the early 80s
> View attachment 26195


Heh, back then, it was actually a LAW that speedos would be maxxed out at 85. As if that solved.... Anything at all!!! oWo


----------



## Greasshoper22 (Jan 5, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Sweet. Between them, the folks I know own six (I think) SA/FB RX7s, plus three FCs lol. And literal piles of rotary parts. They have problems haha.



A true rotary enthusiast has enough parts to build at least two more cars and a pile of spares for the one that currently runs/drives, I’ve got half a shed worth. We defiantly have ‘problems’ rofl!



FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh, back then, it was actually a LAW that speedos would be maxxed out at 85. As if that solved.... Anything at all!!! oWo



Didn’t know that, learn something every day.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 5, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh, back then, it was actually a LAW that speedos would be maxxed out at 85. As if that solved.... Anything at all!!! oWo


Yeah, it didn't solve a damn thing. Even my stupid slow old Supra can max that thing out pretty easily...so I've been told of course 



Greasshoper22 said:


> A true rotary enthusiast has enough parts to build at least two more cars and a pile of spares for the one that currently runs/drives, I’ve got half a shed worth. We defiantly have ‘problems’ rofl!


I would say any true old school import enthusiast is that way. I know I am! We don't have the parts support of the domestics so we have to get what we can and stash them where ever. My garage shelves are all full, I've got parts in the shed out back, and I even keep some in the attic. Oh and I have more parts (and a whole dead car) at my parents' house too. I'm lucky they love me as much as they do haha.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 10, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>


Ok that thing is wild. And because I'm a row your own snob, I love that it's got a 5 speed and 3 pedals!

Also from 1995, the Gen 1 Viper. The three-spokes are so righteous


----------



## Tao (Jan 11, 2018)

I don't know much about autos but I used to drive an abomination that was a 1998 Nissan Maxima with off roading tires until it died at 340,000 miles. I'm planning on getting something sturdy for outdoors and learning more so I can repair things on my own. 

I hate having to go to the mechanic.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 11, 2018)

Tao said:


> I don't know much about autos but I used to drive an abomination that was a 1998 Nissan Maxima with off roading tires until it died at 340,000 miles. I'm planning on getting something sturdy for outdoors and learning more so I can repair things on my own.
> 
> I hate having to go to the mechanic.


A beater Maxima on dirt tires sounds pretty good to me! Especially if it made it to 340k. You got any pictures of it? Off road tires on normal cars makes me happy 
And I know this isn't specifically a car forum, but I'm sure we'll be glad to help with advice or whatever when you start to look for something.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh and speaking of first gen Vipers




I still want one


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 11, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Oh and speaking of first gen Vipers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! You're a fan of Mr. Regular too? ^W^


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 11, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> OMG! You're a fan of Mr. Regular too? ^W^


Track day bro?
I am a little bit though I stopped watching for a while because he got way too "I write for the high school newspaper and I'm woke AF and know how thesauruses work" for me, but he seems to have come back down from that a bit and gotten watchable again, thank goodness.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 11, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Track day bro?
> I am a little bit though I stopped watching for a while because he got way too "I write for the high school newspaper and I'm woke AF and know how thesauruses work" for me, but he seems to have come back down from that a bit and gotten watchable again, thank goodness.


Heh, are you thinking about his Toyota FJ Cruiser review...? XD


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 11, 2018)

There, more military hardware. I kinda like the halftrack.

edit: pulled the pic off the net.


----------



## Tao (Jan 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> A beater Maxima on dirt tires sounds pretty good to me! Especially if it made it to 340k. You got any pictures of it? Off road tires on normal cars makes me happy
> And I know this isn't specifically a car forum, but I'm sure we'll be glad to help with advice or whatever when you start to look for something.



I don’t have any pictures of it with the dirt tires but it looked like a monstrosity. The front grille fell off, I had to replace the headlights and stick them in with construction foam, and multiple deer left huge dents in it. It was great though and I’d love to get another 98 maxima. Right now I just go off-roading in a Honda Civic that I was given.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 12, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh, are you thinking about his Toyota FJ Cruiser review...? XD


Possibly? Ill have to rewatch it when I get home from work.



Tao said:


> I don’t have any pictures of it with the dirt tires but it looked like a monstrosity. The front grille fell off, I had to replace the headlights and stick them in with construction foam, and multiple deer left huge dents in it. It was great though and I’d love to get another 98 maxima.


Haha nice. Those gen Maximas are good reliable cars. I doubt anyhing i own will make it to 340k miles. One of the Supras technically already hasn't IMO as I had to put another motor in it at just over 200k.



Tao said:


> Right now I just go off-roading in a Honda Civic that I was given.


DALE YEAH. ROW TYDE. Me and my best friend at Auburn used to do that in his Civic when we were still in school down there. The county roads around Loachapoka and Tuskegee were great for a little bit of rally practice


----------



## Tao (Jan 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> DALE YEAH. ROW TYDE. Me and my best friend at Auburn used to do that in his Civic when we were still in school down there. The county roads around Loachapoka and Tuskegee were great for a little bit of rally practice



I live somewhat near there and the country roads are like the surface of the moon but they’re fun!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 12, 2018)

And people said that the Hummer H1 was ridiculously huge...


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 12, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> And people said that the Hummer H1 was ridiculously huge...


Oh lord I had forgotten about the Marauder! 

As for RCR, the FJ one was weird, but I think it was the Thunderbird review that kinda put me on a watch hiatus at the time. Of course, I rewatched it just now and thought this episode was, umm, still weird actually ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 13, 2018)

Anybody here appreciate the Checker Cab?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 13, 2018)

I haven't posted here in a while, so here's a Q7


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 13, 2018)

Checkers always remind me of Crazy Taxi, which I played quite a bit as a kid. 
Q7s are cool. A lot of people around here drive them because luxury SUV and all that. Part of me likes the older ones and wishes Dieselgate never happened and VW still put diesels in those things. The V12s back in the 00s chucked out more HP and torque than American trucks did. It was nuts, but unfortunately, they weren't sold here with those motors.
And here's an old picture of one of my Supras, just because I guess.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 16, 2018)

2019 Mustang Bullitt anyone? I think....I'm gay I need it


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Jan 17, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> 2019 Mustang Bullitt anyone? I think....I'm gay I need it


Yes please! Sadly, they'll probably be rust bucket project cars by the time I can afford one! Lol, but I loved the old "Bullitt" movie and that car chase is one of the most memorable ones in cinema history!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 17, 2018)

Fiat 125p 1967-1991


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 17, 2018)

HuskyLover101 said:


> Yes please! Sadly, they'll probably be rust bucket project cars by the time I can afford one! Lol, but I loved the old "Bullitt" movie and that car chase is one of the most memorable ones in cinema history!


I kinda want to buy one. I've never bought a new car and everyone I know likes to tell me that I can't buy anything that has no rust on it...but I might have to with that. I love Grabber Blue and Competition Orange for sure, but that green just does it for me so much for some reason. Or maybe I'll try and find a New Edge Bullitt. I don't like to admit it, but I love New Edge Mustangs for some reason


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 17, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Fiat 125p 1967-1991


Wait, that's _not_ a Lada?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 17, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Wait, that's _not_ a Lada?


Heh, the FSO/Polski-Fiat 125p was actually based off of the larger Fiat 125 whereas the Lada Riva was based off of the Fiat 124.
By the way...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 17, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I kinda want to buy one. I've never bought a new car and everyone I know likes to tell me that I can't buy anything that has no rust on it...but I might have to with that. I love Grabber Blue and Competition Orange for sure, but that green just does it for me so much for some reason. Or maybe I'll try and find a New Edge Bullitt. I don't like to admit it, but I love New Edge Mustangs for some reason


The "New Edge" Mustang was a bit of a childhood hero car of mine. Especially the supercharged SVT Cobra model with its distinctive whine.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 17, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh, the FSO/Polski-Fiat 125p was actually based off of the larger Fiat 125 whereas the Lada Riva was based off of the Fiat 124.


Picky picky  
I _probably _knew that somewhere in my head, but for all intents and purposes, I actually didn't. TIL 



FluffyShutterbug said:


> The "New Edge" Mustang was a bit of a childhood hero car of mine. Especially the supercharged SVT Cobra model with its distinctive whine.


Same for the most part. But the actual reason why I love them is because I learned to drive on my brothers old 2001 V6. That car was such a pile of junk and it was a V6 too, but it did have a 5 speed which redeemed it about as far as I could throw it. God what an awful pile, but I have a soft spot in my heart for them because of it. The Termi Cobras are badass for sure, but I like the 99-01 Cobras (the N/A ones) better. I do legitimately want to find one of these or a Mach 1 once I sell some of my Teeyotas


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 17, 2018)

Oh and I know I'm a couple days late, but RIP Dan Gurney


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 18, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Wait, that's _not_ a Lada?


Nope comrade it's polish classic called "FSO/ Polski Fiat125p"


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 18, 2018)

Always wanted one of these









Would love to get a Niva.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Always wanted one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Volgas! They're probably my favorite communist-built cars. Back then, if you saw a black Volga in your rearview mirror, you KNEW you were fucked!


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 18, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I like Volgas! They're probably my favorite communist-built cars. Back then, if you saw a black Volga in your rearview mirror, you KNEW you were fucked!


I was hoping you'd chime in with whatever that commie car is, cause I ain't got a clue lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 18, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> I was hoping you'd chime in with whatever that commie car is, cause I ain't got a clue lol


Heh, I actually know about cars internationally. I've been feeding this hobby of mine since I was like 7 or 8 years old.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 18, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh, I actually know about cars internationally. I've been feeding this hobby of mine since I was like 7 or 8 years old.


Nice! I've only been really into this life of pain, misery, and moneylessness hobby since I was a sophomore in college, so it hasn't been that long for me (and considering my car and part collection, I might've let it go a bit too far at this point ) and my knowledge of Eastern European and non-Japanese Asian autos is basically non-existent, I'll admit. I got most of what I do know from that Top Gear episode


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 18, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Nice! I've only been really into this life of pain, misery, and moneylessness hobby since I was a sophomore in college, so it hasn't been that long for me (and considering my car and part collection, I might've let it go a bit too far at this point ) and my knowledge of Eastern European and non-Japanese Asian autos is basically non-existent, I'll admit. I got most of what I do know from that Top Gear episode


Heh, I don't really know much about Asian cars that aren't Japanese or S. Korean, but I've always been fascinated with the Eastern Bloc cars for some reason. Car manufacturers weren't free to do what they wanted, like in the west, so it was interesting to see what ideas they had. My favorite communist car would have to be the East German Trabant, a car so bad that it wasn't even made out of metal, but some weird cardboard composite material. Here's a video on one:


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2018)

I think it'd be really fun to drive a vintage ambulance, like one of these:

1955 Cadillac Ambulance:






...I'd even be willing to get injured, just to have one take me to the hospital, it's so pretty : P


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 19, 2018)

Fiat 126p tuning xD 1973


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> I think it'd be really fun to drive a vintage ambulance, like one of these:
> 
> 1955 Cadillac Ambulance:
> 
> ...


I love old emergency vehicles! Especially their sirens! ^W^


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


>


Oh gawd.... XD


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Jan 19, 2018)

Although not a recent pic, this is what I daily drive! Took not long after I bought it. 2004 Toyota Tacoma SR5 double cab 4x4. Traded a 2011 Tacoma SR5 extended cab for it, 4 doors are a must for me plus I prefer the smaller size of the first generation Tacos. Had 75k on it when I bought it and now is up to 127k about 4 years later! I commute 60 miles a day for work, and I drive her like an old man. Only thing I've done is timing belt and water pump at 100k, tires, regular fluid changes, and recently did spark plugs and a full tuneup. Keeps on going and I trust it to take me anywhere. I live in Montana and would jump in and drive all the way to Miami, Florida in a heartbeat without worry. Best compact pickups ever made, in my opinion. Oh, and she got a brand new frame and a list of other new chassis goodies under warranty a couple years ago so is essentially a new truck underneath and the body panels are all solid, I keep her clean as possible! Looking forward to many more years and miles providing some dumb shit on a phone doesn't blow an intersection and total her out, got rear ended once two years ago, luckily it was at low speed so not much damage. Actually totaled the car that hit my tow receiver at around 15mph!


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 22, 2018)

HuskyLover101 said:


> Although not a recent pic, this is what I daily drive!


Nice truck! And nice pup too 
I share your worry about other people running me over. It sucks because that's what keeps me from driving any of my Toyotas all that much. I think I put maybe 2000 miles on my Poopra in the past 3 years  That said, it's in pieces right now so it's not exactly driveable, which does suck, but I'm hoping to get a good bit of work done on it this year since it's been basically the same for the past 2.5 years.

I haven't seen this posted yet, so here's Driftworks' AE86. Those nutcases over in the UK stuffed an LSX 454 with Jenvey ITBs into this thing. It's amazing.


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 24, 2018)

The ST owners were out at the local meet last night with the correct color Fiesta ST and the correct color RS, plus a bunch more that I ended up with blurry pictures of because my cellphone is old and brokenish


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 27, 2018)

Bumping this with more military equipment, this time from the damn commies. Soviet-era, Ukranian built KrAZ 255B 6x6, which is a ridiculous monster of a truck. I have a not small addiction to watching videos of these, Urals, and Tatras on Youtube.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 31, 2018)

What's the plural of Lexus anyway?


----------



## P_Dragon (Jan 31, 2018)

Rimna said:


> What's the plural of Lexus anyway?


I prefer Lexuseseseses, personally. And SC300s/400s/JZZ30 Soarers of those. When you fit them just right, oh my lawd


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 4, 2018)

Isn't there just something special about the VAZ-2101 a.k.a. the Lada?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 5, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Isn't there just something special about the VAZ-2101 a.k.a. the Lada?


Always wanted to import in a lada.

There's a video of jermey Clarkson from top gear hitting the fender of one with a large hammer and it's barely denting it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 5, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Always wanted to import in a lada.
> 
> There's a video of jermey Clarkson from top gear hitting the fender of one with a large hammer and it's barely denting it.


Hehe! He actually called it "Nuclear". God, I miss Top Gear....


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 5, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hehe! He actually called it "Nuclear". God, I miss Top Gear....


If you have Amazon prime they have thier own version they're making themselves.

I wonder how much money the BBC lost with top gear.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 5, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hehe! He actually called it "Nuclear". God, I miss Top Gear....


Unfortunately, the whole segment isn't on youtube, but that part is!







DarkoKavinsky said:


> If you have Amazon prime they have thier own version they're making themselves.
> 
> I wonder how much money the BBC lost with top gear.


I tried watching Grand Tour some early in the first season, but I couldn't get into it. And fkn Chris Evans on Top Gear meant that I haven't really watched any of it since the first episode of Season 23, even after they've revamped the host lineup and all that since then. 



DarkoKavinsky said:


> Always wanted to import in a lada.


There is/was a guy down here in Atlanta that is/was importing them for a while a couple years ago. I haven't seen him around in a bit, but the last one I saw that he had for sale was painted bright orange and he was asking $9000 or something like that for it


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 6, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Unfortunately, the whole segment isn't on youtube, but that part is!
> [MEDIA
> 
> 
> There is/was a guy down here in Atlanta that is/was importing them for a while a couple years ago. I haven't seen him around in a bit, but the last one I saw that he had for sale was painted bright orange and he was asking $9000 or something like that for it


Nyet for that price I could import a Volga or a late model chaika.

Would love an early model Chaika or a star Volga.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 6, 2018)

Would anyone here drive one of these?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 6, 2018)

however about a car I had featured in one of my vivid dreams years ago.

A black ferrari Dino 308 gt4




Even the interior was the same.









Was literally that including the rear seat.

But the car wasn't stock by any stretch it was modded to resemble its racing sibling.




but yet with the front end  and rear window louvers of a 308 GTSI




and to make things even crazier. It had the engine from a Challenge stradale. shoehorned into it. (actually might be a direct bolt in fit.... Erm??)







I find it remarkable I dreamed up a 1980's super car I never knew existed .. and at the time didn't believe existed.. and just found out today everything in the dream could be a reality. Even the CS engine goes for 15k which is a bargain for ferrari prices.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 6, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Would anyone here drive one of these?


Hard no.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> however about a car I had featured in one of my vivid dreams years ago.
> 
> A black ferrari Dino 308 gt4
> 
> ...


I wish I dreamed like that, but I'm usually conked the hell out 
A 308GT4 is what Hammond bought for the Cheap Supercar Challenge on Top Gear back when. One of my favorite challenges


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 7, 2018)

Anyone here a Bimmer fan?


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 7, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anyone here a Bimmer fan?


Yeah, a little bit. But not really the old old ones like that so much. I'm more of a fan of Beeeemers like this: 


 
An 850 is one of those cars that's pretty high on my want list and has been for a long time.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 7, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Yeah, a little bit. But not really the old old ones like that so much. I'm more of a fan of Beeeemers like this:
> View attachment 27540
> An 850 is one of those cars that's pretty high on my want list and has been for a long time.


My favorite BMW is the 1600-2 and 2002, like the one in the video that I showed. But, I will admit that the 8-Series is the coolest thing they've ever built. Well, either that or the odd Z1 Roadster.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 9, 2018)

Props will go off to anyone who can name the unlikely brand that built this car.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 9, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Props will go off to anyone who can name the unlikely brand that built this car.


Tis a Volvo P1800
Unpopular opinion time: I think they're ugly.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Tis a Volvo P1800
> Unpopular opinion time: I think they're ugly.


Eh, I'm not offended or anything. I also have an unpopular opinion of my own. To be honest, I never really was that fond of the Lamborghini Miura. Seriously. The first time I saw it, I though, "This is the car everybody says is the most beautiful ever?". I think the later models look nicer, but I've hated those "eyelashes" the original model had.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Eh, I'm not offended or anything. I also have an unpopular opinion of my own. To be honest, I never really was that fond of the Lamborghini Miura. Seriously. The first time I saw it, I though, "This is the car everybody says is the most beautiful ever?". I think the later models look nicer, but I've hated those "eyelashes" the original model had.


That opinion isn't that bad. I don't wholly disagree with you; they're not that good looking. Pretty good, yes, but not the best thing ever. I'll take a MKIII Supra over a Miura, which would get me thrown in a crazy house if most people knew that 
EDIT: I also have NO shame in my Toyota-loving game. I own too many of them for a reason...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> That opinion isn't that bad. I don't wholly disagree with you; they're not that good looking. Pretty good, yes, but not the best thing ever. I'll take a MKIII Supra over a Miura, which would get me thrown in a crazy house if most people knew that
> EDIT: I also have NO shame in my Toyota-loving game. I own too many of them for a reason...
> View attachment 27725


I actually like Toyotas a lot. However, I think it was a HUGE mistake for them to pawn of all of their fun cars to the Scion marque. But, yeah, in the 80's they were so awesome with the Corolla Levin/Sprinter Trueno, Supra, Celica and MR2.


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 12, 2018)

The Cressida too! The common theme among all of those is that they were all FR. And FR is just better. They all could be had with 5 speeds too, which is also just better 
It kinda was a shame with Scion, but then again those cars at the time weren't all that great. They were just kinda tweaked FWD econoboxes until the 86 came along. Since then they're getting better (apparently the new Camry of all things aint half bad! ), but it's not like it was. Heck, I don't think any manufacturer can really do that anymore with safety standards requiring extra weight these days and fickle people wanting stupid tech that adds to that. Gah, I sound old now.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 12, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> The Cressida too! The common theme among all of those is that they were all FR. And FR is just better. They all could be had with 5 speeds too, which is also just better
> It kinda was a shame with Scion, but then again those cars at the time weren't all that great. They were just kinda tweaked FWD econoboxes until the 86 came along. Since then they're getting better (apparently the new Camry of all things aint half bad! ), but it's not like it was. Heck, I don't think any manufacturer can really do that anymore with safety standards requiring extra weight these days and fickle people wanting stupid tech that adds to that. Gah, I sound old now.


Oh, and don't forget about the utterly awesome 2000GT. ^w^
I've played a ton of Gran Turismo, so I'm more than well-aware of the JDM gems. :3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 12, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, and don't forget about the utterly awesome 2000GT. ^w^
> I've played a ton of Gran Turismo, so I'm more than well-aware of the JDM gems. :3


Oh fuck those lines. I love cars with those lines. probably why I love the fiberfab jamican.




Available for  MG, Triumph, Corevette and VW bug frames always wanted to get a vw bug one get fiberglass floorpans and do an engine swap or.... (see below)

Anyways heres something i found that is remarkably amazing to me (as a welder and a hotrodder!)

www.hotrod.com: How To: Build Your Own Sheetmetal Engine


Dear gods for a basic engine this seems doable.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 13, 2018)

Here's another JDM gem: The Dome Zero supercar of 1978.


----------



## stimpy (Feb 14, 2018)

love me an early 2000s Mercedes




or a 93 Saab


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 14, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Here's another JDM gem: The Dome Zero supercar of 1978.


Looks like every other beratone designed super car.

Or as I affectionately call them axe wedges.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 15, 2018)

And how about some love for an unknown classic.




My favorite personal favorite of all time. The doble 
Steam car.









Completely silent no transmission capable going over 100 miles per hour and able to go 600,000 miles without needing major maintenance.

Reason why it failed was Doble himself wasn't able to grasp the concept of Stop changing things. Every car is different.  Things were improved PER CAR instead of model batches and its all coach built. 

Oh yeah and this was turn key and go in 30 seconds back in 1925.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 15, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> And how about some love for an unknown classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that it must've cost as much as a castle... OwO


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 18, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> And how about some love for an unknown classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jay Leno has an old episode of Jay Leno's Garage about his 1925 Doble! Those things are freakin sweet


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 18, 2018)

The local RWB 911 was out at a meet today. First time I've seen it/any Rauh-Welt Porsche in person. It was pretty cool for a Fancy Beetle


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 19, 2018)

Speaking of Volkswagen, anybody here like their not sports car, the Karmann Ghia?
(Typ. 14)




(Typ 34)


----------



## P_Dragon (Feb 24, 2018)

Got to take a look at this beautiful 1974 Celica GT today. One owner, awesomely high mileage, been just a tad restomodded since the guy pulled it back out of his garage after he retired. Absolutely gorgeous.
Plus muh truck creepin in the background lol


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 26, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Speaking of Volkswagen, anybody here like their not sports car, the Karmann Ghia?
> (Typ. 14)
> 
> 
> ...


Always wanted a ghia they're my favorite Volkswagen.

I'm really disappointed by the lack of affordable new cars in the USA. The only options you really get are the Nissan Versa and the Misubishi Mirage.

Both which are uninspiring and not exactly things which anybody whose vaguely into cars can feel remotely pleased about.

Ford's axing the european Fiesta which is the only new car I'd consider with its 3 banger ecoboost which paired up to the five speed can be factory chipped and came in a nice 4 door sedan body. But it's price was still higher.

Then you have the Daewoo Matrix. Sorry I mean chevy spark. Which is a pricey car in general and they feel small when you're in them.

Compared to Europe, Mexico, or even Russian affordable cars don't seem to be a thing in the US.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 26, 2018)

Looks like I haven't posted here in a while.
Here's a toyota:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 26, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Looks like I haven't posted here in a while.
> Here's a toyota:


Best Toyota. :3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 27, 2018)

Heres a type of car I own which I know won't receive a lot of love.




The saturn sc2

Engines are great for turboing.




1.9L I4 that is basically indestructible. Stock pistons and crank can survive like 15PSI of boost no issues. The weakest link is the transmission which is only good for about 250 HP. However if you get the diff pin welded its only good for about 550hp.

I have a blue 2002 sc2 I bought for 800 that was owned by a mechanic with a five speed manual rebuilt engine and welded diff pin. Even in a stock form car hooks with the welded diff pin.

I'd love to turbo mine, but that requires a custom standalone EFI module. And the aftermarket scene is niche as nobody thinks "Saturn" for tuners despite the fact they are very competent


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Heres a type of car I own which I know won't receive a lot of love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being a 90's child, I do have a special appreciation for the original Saturn SL/SC/SW. They were everywhere back in 2000 and 2001....


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm not a Honda guy. In fact I really dislike them , but this little guy. Oh this little bugger is the exception to the" I hate hondas!" rule. The Honda beat.

Why you ask?

It's a Kei car. With a 3 cylinder 660cc motor. Okay that's nothing. So what?





Mid engined rear wheel drive with a five speed.

Oh yeah. And it's small.






 
I want one.

hayabusa engine swap anybody?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 1, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I'm not a Honda guy. In fact I really dislike them , but this little guy. Oh this little bugger is the exception to the" I hate hondas!" rule. The Honda beat.
> 
> Why you ask?
> 
> ...


Gran Turismo! ^W^


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't know if i posted these yet but heres something I actually own.

1958 vw type 1 hotrod.

Engine is now a 1600cc custom type 1 hobbyist airplane engine with dual kaldron carbs porsche knect aircleaners and an early porsche 356 distributor. Custom welded up vintage exhaust that is basically a 4 in one going into a resonator.

Engine sounds like you duck tapped two harley v-twins together.

The engine before with a small carb would pick up the front end in second gear _while going down the road_

I hope to get it fully running its in new set up.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 2, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I don't know if i posted these yet but heres something I actually own.
> 
> 1958 vw type 1 hotrod.
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiiiiiiice!!! ^W^


----------



## FreeTraderBeowulf (Mar 5, 2018)

I currently don't have a car because my shitty Corsa had to be scrapped.
But if I could have any car, it's be a Mustang Mach 1.


----------



## Kayva (Mar 5, 2018)

My dream car ... 1972 Oldsmobile 442


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 7, 2018)

Because I'm a complete Supra fan boy, of course I have to post the Gazoo Racing MKV that was debuted this week at Geneva. Oh my goodness the feels. It's surprisingly similar to the FT1 and I love it




More pictures on Jalopnik here: https://jalopnik.com/the-toyota-gr-supra-racing-concept-is-the-high-performa-1823543889


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 7, 2018)

I want one of these!


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 9, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I want one of these!


Huh. TIL that's a thing. I've never seen one of those in my life, and probably won't ever knowing how prevalent 80s Subarus are. As neat as it'd be to own one, I'd be scared to for the sake of finding parts for it. My 82 Toyota is bad enough as is, but anything for an 82 Subie is going to be complete unobtanium unfortunately


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 9, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> Huh. TIL that's a thing. I've never seen one of those in my life, and probably won't ever knowing how prevalent 80s Subarus are. As neat as it'd be to own one, I'd be scared to for the sake of finding parts for it. My 82 Toyota is bad enough as is, but anything for an 82 Subi is going to be complete unobtanium unfortunately


Heh, I don't think I've seen a Subaru Leone/Loyale (The car in the video) since I was about 5 years old... XD


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 9, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh, I don't think I've seen a Subaru Leone/Loyale (The car in the video) since I was about 5 years old... XD


So quik mafs says that you were 5 in 2002 or so...which was not that long ago! Dammit you're making me feel old LOL. Anyways, I bet those Subies were more popular up yonder where you live so I'm not all that surprised that you've seen them. Ice and snow aint too much of a thing down here and this is the land of pickup trucks anyways.
On a different note, I got some fancy parts in the mail this week 


 
Too bad the subframe for the car that they attach to is on the floor of my garage as such:


 
So there's still more work to be done. I'll get there eventually


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 11, 2018)

How about two wheels?










 


 




And since I'm a vw hotrodder and old school custom guy this last one is a bit of a love of trifecta.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 16, 2018)

Bump for holy-shit fastness. This happened today. Gah, I wish I could've been there to see it but work and such 
https://jalopnik.com/this-ferrari-f1-vaporized-the-road-atlanta-lap-record-i-1823843391

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BgZIlH6lOiO/


----------



## Scorpen (Mar 17, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh, I don't think I've seen a Subaru Leone/Loyale (The car in the video) since I was about 5 years old... XD


Come out to Oregon... I still see them all the time.  Most are rust buckets and sound like they needed new lifters decades ago but damn, they still command 2k in "decent" shape.  I also see 90's (Legacy) Outbacks everywhere as well, and usually cheaper.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 25, 2018)

Bumping yet again, this time for some sweet fancy newness on my 82 Dragon . Finally got these on today. And what you can't see much of is that subframe I posted earlier being all cleaned up and painted and the steering rack being back on with SuperPro urethane bushings. Getting there, but there's still a lot to do. My deadline is April 13th, which is going to be close.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 27, 2018)

Does anyone think about the vehicles that their sonas might own?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 27, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Does anyone think about the vehicles that their sonas might own?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


>


Looks like a combination of the Auburn 851 and Bugatti Type 57. But, it's a Delage?
As for Jamie, he'd have a mint-green Vespa.




Although, he'd also have access to his father's two cars. A 1972 Oldsmobile Vista Cruiser and a Mk.III Volkswagen Scirocco


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 27, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Looks like a combination of the Auburn 851 and Bugatti Type 57. But, it's a Delage?
> As for Jamie, he'd have a mint-green Vespa.
> 
> 
> ...



It's a modern day kit car based off of the 57sc. 

Only if I were making it I'd skip the BMW v12 and go for a reliable ford 302 with a supercharger. 

Or I'd go for a Tesla drive train.

Don't think it could be steam powered. Now that'd be the dream.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 28, 2018)

This might be a small thing to mention, but I utterly love the steering wheels with the chromed horn ring.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 28, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This might be a small thing to mention, but I utterly love the steering wheels with the chromed horn ring.


Thought that was a Petri wheel in a Porsche. Closer inspection revealed otherwise I can spot VDO gauges from a mile away. What's the rest of the car?

Also I miss coloured interiors on cars. My 86 LTD has blue interior.

Now you get grey or beige or black...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Thought that was a Petri wheel in a Porsche. Closer inspection revealed otherwise I can spot VDO gauges from a mile away. What's the rest of the car?
> 
> Also I miss coloured interiors on cars. My 86 LTD has blue interior.
> 
> Now you get grey or beige or black...


I believe that this is the interior of a Mercedes-Benz 300 or 190 SL.
And, yeah.... The first car I remember my family having, a 1980's Plymouth Voyager, had a cranberry-red interior. Do certainly miss colorful interiors. Hell, I miss colorful paintjobs too! Everything's so somber today!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 28, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I believe that this is the interior of a Mercedes-Benz 300 or 190 SL.
> And, yeah.... The first car I remember my family having, a 1980's Plymouth Voyager, had a cranberry-red interior. Do certainly miss colorful interiors. Hell, I miss colorful paintjobs too! Everything's so somber today!


I have a theory cars of an era reflect the people who reside in it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> I have a theory cars of an era reflect the people who reside in it.


That's 100% right.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 28, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> That's 100% right.


Which is probably why I prefer this..



(Actually my car)

To this.





This (gods this is an old picture)




To this


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Which is probably why I prefer this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The images of your car didn't show up...


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 28, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The images of your car didn't show up...


Damnit.hopefully i fixed


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Damnit.hopefully i fixed


Fixed! Nice LTD. ^w^


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 30, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Which is probably why I prefer this..
> View attachment 29565
> (Actually my car)
> 
> ...


Hot damn that LTD is sweet. I love old American boxes like that, though I'll admit that I have a soft spot for Box Chevies in particular (even though I'm a Ford guy ) because my grandma had a 1984 Oldsmobile Ninety-Eight that was blue on blue on blue on blue _with_ a blue vinyl roof  Like this, but darker blue. 




I didn't want it at the time she got rid of it (for 700 bucks!), but my now bad back and I wish I had've gotten it from her because it was so comfy. I need to find one and build it like Kut Da Check's old Box.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 30, 2018)

Speaking of land yachts, is anyone here into vintage police cars? I absolutely love the old cop cars with the "gumball machine" beacon lights and the chromed siren "cans". Here's a vintage photo of a 1970 Ford used by the NYPD. Damn, she lived a rough life... OwO


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 30, 2018)

Many people knock the old Maliase era cars.
"They're slow. Floaty and the suspension is soft."

Yeah but when you're driving 48 miles a day a comfy couch and car that LOL's a pot holes is great.

My ltd has been through some rough shit. She's been ditched, hit a deer at 60 mph. And the original engine overheated and bent something when the distributor advanced. 

But I swapped out the engine and any 302 part will fit. I miss driving that car.

I'm building up a welder so I can finish welding up the exhaust so it's not hanging. Right now it has 70 inche side pipes but the ground clearance  is suffering with the bolt on style of the pipes

But the car is reliable.


----------



## P_Dragon (Mar 30, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Speaking of land yachts, is anyone here into vintage police cars? I absolutely love the old cop cars with the "gumball machine" beacon lights and the chromed siren "cans". Here's a vintage photo of a 1970 Ford used by the NYPD. Damn, she lived a rough life... OwO


Yes! And there's one in particular that I'm a HUGE fan of. This car is the reason why I call my own Dodge "The Shitbox" even though it's a pickup


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 30, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Many people knock the old Maliase era cars.
> "They're slow. Floaty and the suspension is soft."
> 
> Yeah but when you're driving 48 miles a day a comfy couch and car that LOL's a pot holes is great.
> ...


Yeah, a complaint I have about modern cars is that EVERYTHING must be sporty. Don't get me wrong, I love performance cars, but not everyone wants a fucking performance car! Luxury and sportiness shouldn't be married to each other.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 30, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah, a complaint I have about modern cars is that EVERYTHING must be sporty. Don't get me wrong, I love performance cars, but not everyone wants a fucking performance car! Luxury and sportiness shouldn't be married to each other.


Frankly I'm sick of performance cars. The only modern car that I really like for some fucking reason is the Kia stinger. Probably because it's the biggest automotive middle finger in this decade. 

Seriously. But it's marketed as an enthusiast sedan. And it is.

I've been in strict luxury cars and they suck. The American line up just sucks. You get Cadillac that's only worth it if you get the corvette in disguise. Anything Buick is a fucking joke. Seriously you're putting the same turbo engine from a chevy Cruze into a heavier and larger car?

My parents 2001 Hyundai Sonata GLS was more comfortable than these cars I saw rolling into places in 2015.

Working at an oil change place meant I saw a lot of cars. The only one I really loved?

A 1989 Crown Victoria LTD deluxe. Black on black on tan. 

Service writer called it a vic the old lady called it an LTD what I saw and drove in was beauty. A level of driving perfection.

High visibility easy to control and I steered in this yacht with one finger. Gentle torque pushed the car with ease and it was the only time I went,

"Gods yes this is perfect."

The 1999 crown Victoria was close with the 4.6 liter and the 2006 marquis was nice but basic.

But that 1989 was beautiful. When I drove my 1986 vic I tried to find a reason to not fucking buy it.

I like honest cars. That's why I love my 2001 Mexican vw bug.  It's a 1968 bug modernized. Power nothing 46hp 4 speed manual. No power steering no traction control, No AC, No ABS. Has heat. And that's it. I drove it through the worst storm last year no problems 

I personally dislike the technology in cars. Because in many cases they don't help.

I don't like ABS because I want to know what the fuck the pedal is doing.

I'm a different beast.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 31, 2018)

Opel Grandland:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 31, 2018)

On the topic of Opels, this one's my fave. The Opel GT.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 31, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> On the topic of Opels, this one's my fave. The Opel GT.



There's something about Opels that I can't explain - I love them, even though they might be shitty. We have an opel vectra b(2003) and it has problems all the time, and I've heard the same from other owners. The first car I wanted to have was an opel astra hedgeback. Nowadays, my tastes in cars have changed, but Opels will always give me a feeling of home, you know?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 1, 2018)

Pontiac chieftain.
The one car I fell in love with,




























This isn't a deluxe model. The deluxe model had an amber cheif's head that lit up <3




While the idea of finding interior is daunting it shares its body drivetrain. And front facia with a 1953 chevy and earlier meaning anything from a Bel-air or Sedan of that era will work.









I have a soft spot for these.

The only other early fifties car I like is the shoebox ford. Why? Because it has the same wheel base as my crown Victoria ltd. body gets too rusty get a 1950 shoebox body cut the floorpan from both weld it up and go.


----------



## P_Dragon (Apr 11, 2018)

So....looks like I get to bump the hell out of this 
Been spending all my time lately trying to get my 82 back on the road after four months. Finally did this week in time for my goal of this coming Saturday! ....only to find out that the junkyard trans I put in it is GARBAGE and needs to come back out. Joy ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Oh also this happened. Hooray for pressure plates that don't fit 




DarkoKavinsky said:


> I personally dislike the technology in cars. Because in many cases they don't help.
> 
> I don't like ABS because I want to know what the fuck the pedal is doing.
> 
> I'm a different beast.


I meant to say this sooner, but got busy with my Poopra: You might be different, but you're definitely not alone. I'm with you on all of that. There's a reason my newest vehicle is an 04 and it's just my daily. My hobby cars are all early 80s Toyotas that were pre-ABS, pre-TC, pre-air bags, not pre-A/C (but it doesn't work in any of them yet . It's kind of a must here in GA, so it's on the to-fix list for a couple of them. In my younger days I deleted it from my 82 for weight reduction yo, though, so that one will do without lol). They also aren't pre-EFI either, but the EFI in them is Bosch L-Jetronic, which is primitive to say the least. You can "tune" them by adjusting the spring tension on the trap-door air flow meters they use, which actually works and is something I find amusing. But anyways, I honestly find no new vehicles appealing except for pick up trucks, and that's because you can get them with no tech features if you so choose. I don't like electronics everywhere all the time because they add more complexity to the vehicle and you know they're going to break at some point.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 11, 2018)

P_Dragon said:


> So....looks like I get to bump the hell out of this
> Been spending all my time lately trying to get my 82 back on the road after four months. Finally did this week in time for my goal of this coming Saturday! ....only to find out that the junkyard trans I put in it is GARBAGE and needs to come back out. Joy ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> Oh also this happened. Hooray for pressure plates that don't fit
> View attachment 30275
> ...


My VW bug has no AC, but it does have vent wings.

I dislike power windows, power mirrors and I'm starting to not be pleased with automatics.

There's now EFI all in one self tuning carbs for engines for 800 dollars. That would help an old car so much. If I get a  1950's car I personally want the straight 6 or the straight 8 those are reliable engines.

I'm a fan of the classic ford 302 especially from the 1980's with the rolling cams.

One of these days I'll build a classic hotrod.

I'd love a model A with a rumble seat. I'd make a ratty high boy with a ford 302. Or a big block caddy motor. I'd stripe her up as now I'm getting into pin striping. 




(This is me after first time using the brush! It's all the same brush)
I'm a different breed.

What would be interesting to try is something I told was done during the early 1960's. Early model A two door sedan 1950's mopar semi truck straight 
6 mated to a 1938 Buick transmission high gear rear axle. The engine was modified and compression increased. Three carbs were fitted to a manifold and synced. Car apparently had a lot of low end torque and could haul.

Its such an odd recipe. Also the crazy bastard put the semi gas tanks in the back of the model A I think he had like 50 gallons? Crazy car. Wish I could have seen it. It apparently had a checkered firewall and yellow steel wheels. Chevy solid discs in the front and thicker steel wheels sourced from I think a model AAA he said. Body colour was completely gone paint car was originally black. 

I doubt it exists the car was lost in 1968!


----------



## P_Dragon (Apr 16, 2018)

I saw this on the killboy.com facebook page today and though it was awesomepawsome!
I still have never made it to the actual Dragon, but I've hit the GA part of 129 over Blood Mountain tons of times. And now that the 82 is back together, I'll be making a trip up there soon


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm seriously debating picking up an ecoboost mustang. The thought of a 2.3 liter 4 banger with european origin powering a RWD coupe tickles my fancy. I'm also a fan of fords.  the prices of obviously fresh of lease used ones are very good. A 2016-q7 ecoboost can be had from 20-25k with like 11-32k miles on the clock. Depending on of course colour and options. 

Also 6 speed manual.  Just saying.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

all I know is i have a 1981 Jeep Cherokee Chief: Levi's Edition with my name on it.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 27, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Does anyone think about the vehicles that their sonas might own?


(a little late but)




2019 Toyota Rav4 Hybrid all the way :3

or maybe this:


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 28, 2018)

https://www.carvana.com/search/2000111187/2016-ford-mustang-ecoboost

:v So tempting.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 28, 2018)

realized I have very good credit and ford is offering 0% apr on mustangs :v Hmmmm.... I'm gonna for craps and giggles send an email to my insurance agent to see how much such a thing would cost to insure.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 29, 2018)

Fuck... I found an Ecoboost guard green mustang with a 6 speed manual  for below expected price. FUCK. FUCK!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Fuck... I found an Ecoboost guard green mustang with a 6 speed manual  for below expected price. FUCK. FUCK!


GET IT GET IT GET IT


----------



## Dreva (Apr 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Fuck... I found an Ecoboost guard green mustang with a 6 speed manual  for below expected price. FUCK. FUCK!


Stop being pussy and go for the V8 instead. What good buying a muscle car if you're going for less than 8 cyl under the bonnet?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 29, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Stop being pussy and go for the V8 instead. What good buying a muscle car if you're going for less than 8 cyl under the bonnet?


Because I want a daily not a gas guzzling dick waving mobile. I want a sporty car not a muscle car if I wanted a muscle car I'd go for an older one.

To give you an idea the v8 45k starting the ecoboost over HALF that. Better gas mileage easier to work on and still cranking out 310 hp.

I don't need a penis extender I need a comfortable RWD touring car.

Also cheaper insurance, and I'm one of the few who REALLY likes the idea of a four banger mustang. You're looking at the one guy whose 100% down the ecoboost idea.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

still like my jeep, thank you very much


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> still like my jeep, thank you very much


Good aftermarket scene and can be offroaded for dirt cheap Check out jalopnik one of the guys there is a jeep freak n.n-b


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Good aftermarket scene and can be offroaded for dirt cheap Check out jalopnik one of the guys there is a jeep freak n.n-b


yeah my stepdad and i are restoring it and probably once i get up to philadelphia for college i'll sell it, it'll be god money with minimal rust up there :3


----------



## Dreva (Apr 29, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Because I want a daily not a gas guzzling dick waving mobile. I want a sporty car not a muscle car if I wanted a muscle car I'd go for an older one.
> 
> To give you an idea the v8 45k starting the ecoboost over HALF that. Better gas mileage easier to work on and still cranking out 310 hp.
> 
> ...



That's why I keep several cars on my driveway because I don't want to compromise on my ride. For daily driver, I keep my workhorse which is an old, faithful, reliable and boring Camry which suits pretty much every daily needs. For recreational driving, I keep a big heavily modified 4x4 which although it has a turbodiesel but I have clamped so much gears and metals and big tires, it has effectively become a gas-guzzler impractical for daily driving.


----------



## Dreva (Apr 29, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> still like my jeep, thank you very much



I like jeep except it has a very weak stock diff and axle compared to Japanese car. Put a big tires 33" or bigger, combined with deep sticky mud and ruts, the end result is you'll destroy the planetary gear inside the diffs.

Considering how rare the spare parts for Jeep in my country and the fact it doesn't have a diesel option, it's pretty much a deal breaker for my wallet. It's my dream though to someday get a healthy Jeep chassis and body, and build it up using aftermarket axles or Toyota axles, and a turbodiesel conversion preferably from Isuzu Gemini or Cummins 4-pot diesel just like my friends did to their old banger.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 30, 2018)

got new tires :3


----------



## Dreva (Apr 30, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> got new tires :3
> View attachment 31440



Nice wheel and rubber! BFG rules!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 27, 2020)

Any JDM enthusiasts here? I've been kinda liking this one, lately. The Mitsubishi GTO.


----------



## Kuuro (Jun 27, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Any JDM enthusiasts here? I've been kinda liking this one, lately. The Mitsubishi GTO.



Nice! My father owned a '92 VR4 when I was younger. Very fun car, cornered like it was on rails.

Here's a photo of my '00 Prelude Base c: Great to drive! I've given it black wheels since this photo


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 27, 2020)

Pray Lewd!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 27, 2020)

Kuuro said:


> Nice! My father owned a '92 VR4 when I was younger. Very fun car, cornered like it was on rails.
> 
> Here's a photo of my '00 Prelude Base c: Great to drive! I've given it black wheels since this photo


As far as Hondas go, I'd say that the Integra Type R is my favorite.
But I also like this cute little thing, too. The Del Sol


----------



## Kuuro (Jun 27, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> As far as Hondas go, I'd say that the Integra Type R is my favorite.
> But I also like this cute little thing, too. The Del Sol



A Del Sol was almost my first car! But it ended up being a worn out '88 Supra. Much more fun 

The Integra Type R was quite fast right out of the factor, but of course only Japan got it. The first Honda Type R the U.S. finally got (if I'm not mistaken) was a 2018 Civic Type R. IMO it looks great on paper and in person


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 28, 2020)

Kuuro said:


> A Del Sol was almost my first car! But it ended up being a worn out '88 Supra. Much more fun
> 
> The Integra Type R was quite fast right out of the factor, but of course only Japan got it. The first Honda Type R the U.S. finally got (if I'm not mistaken) was a 2018 Civic Type R. IMO it looks great on paper and in person


88 Supra, huh? I'm a bit of a fan of the A70 Supra....


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 28, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> As far as Hondas go, I'd say that the Integra Type R is my favorite.
> But I also like this cute little thing, too. The Del Sol



I had one of those. Superb car.

The predecessor is a crazy machine though.


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jun 29, 2020)

This is my '92 camaro Z28 25th anniversary edition that I inherited a few years ago. It was all stock but It went through a fire so there's a couple before and after pics. I'm still in the process of getting it fixed back up though.  

I do not trust dealerships to do work but I don't think insurance will pay me to fix my own car lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2020)

Magnuswolf said:


> This is my '92 camaro Z28 25th anniversary edition that I inherited a few years ago. It was all stock but It went through a fire so there's a couple before and after pics. I'm still in the process of getting it fixed back up though.
> 
> I do not trust dealerships to do work but I don't think insurance will pay me to fix my own car lol


Nice! I love the color combo of black and red!


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jun 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Nice! I love the color combo of black and red!


Thanks! I really have a thing for black vehicles even if paint upkeep is a nightmare. If a bug hits it too hard it gets scratched haha.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 26, 2020)

Just checking... Any furries left around these parts who are into cars? If so, you're rewarded with this pic of this lovely Honda NSX:


----------

